# This is an easy game to play.



## wasabi

This is an easy game to play, and can be quite good fun. I'll start by making an assumption about the person who posts next.
Then they say if it's true or false..then leave their assumption for the next person, and so on. Any subject you like, but please remember we are a G-Rated group...lol

The person below prefers dogs to cats


----------



## wasabi

I love dogs.

I assume that the person below likes pepsi over coke.


----------



## Alix

(You were hoping for middie weren't you?)

Nope, I prefer Coke.

I assume that this person likes spinach.


----------



## kadesma

right on Alix

I assume this person likes broccoli
kadesma


----------



## Alix

You know me so well!


This person likes turnips!


----------



## kadesma

You got me, I do 

I assume this person like to dance?
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

I do, but, my hubby doesn't lol

I assume the person below likes country music.


----------



## kadesma

YES 

I assume this person likes popcorn and a good movie?
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I love popcorn and a good movie!

I assume the person below loves kids.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

AHHHemmm..I sure do 

I assume this person likes picnics in a meadow?

kadesma


----------



## middie

yes i do !

i assume the next person likes to go camping ?


----------



## Dove

I sure do but my idea of camping is with my Microwave, TV, VCR etc...

I assume the next person has to have a cup of coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## Maidrite

How about just before bed ? 


I assume the next person likes to think outside the box ?


----------



## Barbara L

I was firmly trapped inside the box for most of my life, but I finally broke free and can now think outside the box.   

I assume the person below likes to stand still, knee-deep in the ocean, and feel the sand pulling out from beneath his/her feet!

 Barbara


----------



## Dove

Oh Barbara, 

I wish I could do that right now! I hate being landlocked after living on one Coast or the other for so many years.

I assume that the next person needs to go to bed now.

Night All


----------



## mrsmac

Not for a few more hours its 5:30pm!!
I assume the next person likes chocolate.


----------



## texasgirl

I adore chocolate {wish I didn't though }

The next person likes to sit out under the patio and listen to the rain.


----------



## Alix

For sure!


The next person likes thunderstorms.


----------



## mudbug

That would be me.

The next person does not like thunderstorms.


----------



## crewsk

You got that right! 


I assume the next person likes caviar.


----------



## lindatooo

Indeed I do!


I assume the next person loves dogs


----------



## Alix

I do!


The next person I assume loves cats.


----------



## middie

yep i love them !!

i assume the next person is afraid of spiders ? (like me)


----------



## texasgirl

I do!!

The next person dreams of traveling.


----------



## middie

yeah that's me !! lol

i assume the next person is afraid of heights ?


----------



## Barbara L

Not at all! (I don't like standing at the edge of something high, but that is a fear of falling and going splat!)

I assume the next person likes to fly.

 Barbara


----------



## middie

Hate flying !!!

I assume the next person will PLEASE help me clean my flooded basement ?
or go to work for me tomorrow at 6 a.m. PLEASE ??????  I'll give you $90
from my paycheck !!!


----------



## wasabi

I don't think you'll get any takers on that one, Middie  

I assume the next person likes rocky road ice cream.


----------



## SierraCook

wasabi, I do like rocky road ice cream.

I assume the next person likes salsa.


----------



## kadesma

I sure do SC 

I assume this person loves swimming?
kadesma


----------



## Alix

I do! and I am going to the lake tomorrow!

OK, the next person likes...maple walnut ice cream.


----------



## middie

no i'm sorry i don't

i assume the next person 
hates their job too ?


----------



## Barbara L

I hate having to work!  Last year I hated my job, but it's good this year.

I assume the next person likes Disney movies.

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

I love Disney movies.  Beauty and the Beast is my favorite.

I assume the next person likes jelly beans.


----------



## kadesma

but of course, love the popcorn and pina colda flavors

I assume the next person likes a long drive in the country?
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Yes I do, kadesma!


I assume the next person has moved in the last 5 years.

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Yep, moved to a town about 20 miles away.

I assume the next person hates tofu.


----------



## mrsmac

YES!!!!

I assume this person likes to watch Desperate Housewives.


----------



## wasabi

Your assumption is correct.

I asume the next person likes country music.


----------



## middie

i like some of it !

i assume the next person
likes horses ?


----------



## Alix

Sure! I like most animals.

The next person is a great baker.


----------



## kadesma

wow, that's high praise 

the next person likes to SHOP!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

I love to shop!  (Just wish I could afford to!--not that that has stopped me!)

I assume the next person likes cinnamon rolls

 Barbara


----------



## middie

love them !!!!

i assume the next person
likes mushrooms ?


----------



## mrsmac

Yummy, love them.
I assume the next  person likes sleeping in.


----------



## Barbara L

I LOVE to sleep in!


I assume the next person likes to play Scrabble

 Barbara


----------



## middie

yes i do !!! (even though i suck at it)

i assume the next person likes to 
watch meteor showers ??


----------



## pdswife

I do I do I do!

I assume the next person loves 
vanilla ice cream??


----------



## middie

who doesn't ?? lol

i assume the next person 
should be cleaning like me lol


----------



## Countryhb

Nope...house is CLEAN!


I assume the next person should be working (like I should)!


----------



## pdswife

only if cleaning house is working.  lol


I assume the next person is madly in LOVE??


----------



## Barbara L

I am!  I am madly in love with Maidrite!!!


I assume the next person thinks Maidrite is a kook!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

He certainly makes me smile a lot!

I assume the next person is Very Nice!


----------



## middie

pds how did you guess ???  lol

i assume the next person will be
starting dinner very soon.


----------



## Barbara L

Well, since I have a 1,050 word paper due tonight and only have 75 words done and am still at work, and since we don't have any food in the house, I will be "starting" to the store to grab some TV dinners or something that I don't have to spend time with!

I assume the next person will be fixing something yummy that will make me want to go to her/his house for dinner!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Yes! we had BBQ pork spare ribs with mashed potato which I put some crispy bacon and grated cheese into, and zucchini.

I assume the next person has children.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. just one child.

I assume the next person is sitting at a computer??


----------



## Countryhb

Great guess!  Are you watching me?  Everybody else is too.


I assume you are watching me...


----------



## pdswife

Yep and I have to ask... why are you rubbing your tummy and patting 
your head??

I assume that the next person is smiling??


----------



## Maidrite

You know I do !

I assume the next person loves People !


----------



## Barbara L

I wouldn't be here if I didn't!  I can get recipes from a book, but here I have found friends.

I assume the next person likes the show Jeopardy!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

a hunk on a horse...............you think?

I assume the next person wants to be an actor or comedian.


----------



## wasabi

Sorry Barbara, I guess we were typing at the same time....


----------



## Maidrite

How did you guess ?


I Assume the next person will come watch me !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes!  But only if you're cow tipping...

I assume you prefer Heinz Ketchup over Hunts


----------



## mrsmac

Especially since we don't have Hunts in Australia!
I assume the next person loves having a long hot bath.


----------



## kadesma

That I do, with bubbles, candles and somthing soothing to sip  

I assume the next person, dislikes ice cold wake em up showers?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

They are the worst!!

I assume the next person
likes to take walks with a loved one??


----------



## Barbara L

I do!  Even though walking with Maidrite is great (when he gets off that horse!  lol) I would love to go on walks with my grandkids like I used to do with their mom when she was little.

I assume the next person likes the show Jeopardy!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I do but, don't have time to watch it very often.

I assume the next person 
would like to go on a nice relaxing vacation??


----------



## Maidrite

PDSWIFE, You Know I'm The Man, But of course I LOve To Walk With MY Beautiful Barbara! 

I assume the next person Loves watching Hockey Games!


----------



## Maidrite

Yep we will Sept 2 and 3 !How about that hockey game ?


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. you'd be wrong!  lol


I assume the next person
loves to be spoiled??


----------



## Maidrite

Well sometimes.................

I assume the next person Likes to skydive!


----------



## pdswife

Heck no!  I'm too afraid of the landing!!

I assume the next person likes to eat veggies??


----------



## Maidrite

Yep I do, Veggie tales too!

I assume the next person can put up with me !


----------



## mudbug

I'll put up with you anytime, Maidrite.

The next person will put up with anything.


----------



## Maidrite

YEP THATS ME TO A TEA JUST ASK BARBARA !

I assume the next person likes Finding NeverLand!


----------



## Countryhb

If that has anything to do with Michael Jackson, you are completely wrong!

I bet the next person would rather be somewhere else right now.


----------



## middie

you know it !!!!!!

i assume the next person had
a good day ?


----------



## kadesma

she sure did  have a good day that is 

I assume the next person is glad about what they fixed for dinner?
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Yep, I'm loving my cup of hot chocolate!

I assume the next person is WONDERFUL and KIND!


----------



## MJ

Yep. 


I assume the next person likes pizza.


----------



## middie

yep i do.

i assume the next person likes
seafood ?


----------



## pdswife

very very much so!

I assume the next person is
getting ready for bed??


----------



## middie

not me and i have to get up at 5 a.m. grrrr. still  have so much stuff to do.

i assume the next person will come and help me out ?


----------



## pdswife

This person would love to come help you out!!!

I assume that You'll pay for my first class plane ticket??


----------



## kadesma

MOI??? 

I assume the next person will fly the plane?
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I'll give it a shot ! 

I assume the next person doesn't want to fly "AIR MAIDRITE"?


----------



## mrsmac

True, I prefer QANTAS (not shouting thats how you write it!)
I assume the next person would love an all expenses paid holiday.


----------



## pdswife

Yes! Please!  To some where warm and sunny!

I assume the next person likes
to have dinner out evey now and agan??


----------



## crewsk

YES!!!! (Some place without the kids once in a while too please)


I assume the next person likes to have someone else clean up the kitchen after they cook a big meal.


----------



## pdswife

YES!!! ( yep, I'm shouting and jumping up and down)

I assume the next person
likes to take walks on a sunny beach?


----------



## crewsk

I prefer walking on the beach at sunset but sunny works too.


I assume the next person enjoys spending lots of time with family & friends.


----------



## Barbara L

Yes I do!


I assume the next person does not have a student in her/his classroom, like I do, who stuck a pencil eraser so far in his ear yesterday that you couldn't see it!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I have no class room so you are right!


I assume we are not Playing baseball here any time soon?


----------



## mrsmac

Got it in one!

I assume the next person will enjoy reading.


----------



## Maidrite

I LIKE READING, BARBARA Loves reading !

I assume the next person likes the Cubs!


----------



## mrsmac

I don't know what they are baseball team?? Basketball? Football?
I assume the next person knows who the Cubs are!


----------



## Maidrite

THE CHICAGO CUBS ARE MY FAVORITE BASEBALL TEAM !

I assume the next person is eating this second !


----------



## middie

actually i'm not yet. lol

i assume the next person is very tired too ?


----------



## kadesma

oh boy have you got that right 

I assume the next person is happy and full of a great meal?
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

That would be me!


I assume the next person is going to watch LOST tonight and can't wait for the new season to start.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barb, you heard me 

I assume the next person likes brownies with ice cream?
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I wish I had some now kadesma!


I assume the next person likes to wear perfume or cologne.

 Barbara


----------



## middie

all the time. jovan white musk baby !!

deoderant... scented or unscented ?


----------



## kadesma

wouldn't go out without it 

I assume the next person, likes butterflies?


----------



## kadesma

unscented..sented clashes with my eternity 

fingernails, polished or clear?


----------



## middie

they're very special to me

rock or country ?


----------



## Barbara L

Country!!!

(Kadesma--I love nicely polished nails, but I never seem to have the same length nails at the same time!)

Hair worn loose or up?

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

LOL Kadesma, you got us all confused!  Wrong game!

I assume the next person likes to wear her/his hair loose!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OMG LOST is back....is it the new season???  Ive been out of the loop....well???


----------



## middie

Barbara L said:
			
		

> LOL Kadesma, you got us all confused! Wrong game!
> 
> I assume the next person likes to wear her/his hair loose!
> 
> Barbara


 
my hair's always down (except at work)

i assume the next person had a great dessert ?


----------



## Barbara L

I had a pretty good one, but nothing home made.  I had a Klondike Slim-a-Bear.  Yum!

I assume the next person is starting to get ready for bed (awhile yet for me though).

 Barbara

P.S. Tanis, Next week they are showing 2 episodes, then I think the new season starts the week after (or 2 weeks after).


----------



## Maidrite

YEp I AM !

I assume the next person is going to send me a broken laptop!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooo I cant wait...Thank you Barbara!!!


----------



## Barbara L

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> ooo I cant wait...Thank you Barbara!!!


The first season will be available on DVD in a couple weeks too.  I think they said September 5th.

The only broken laptop you're liable to get from me, Maidrite is if I sit on your lap.  I might break it!  LOL


I assume the next person sleeps on a feather pillow.

 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

Yep!

I'm assuming that the next person is having a good day?


----------



## mrsmac

I am having a great day I love Thursdays at school cause I have time off and Assembly and then we ordered takeaway for lunch.

I assume the next person doesn't live in the US.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

HOw'd you guess....

I assume the next person outta be having lunch pretty quick...


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, I had mine about 3 1/2 hours ago.  

I assume the next person is tired after a long day of work.

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

gee....um.....yeah....long day of work.....

I assume someone knows its 5 o'clock somewhere


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Well, an hour to the east of me, which would be pretty much all ocean, it will be 5:00 in 10 minutes!

I assume the next person likes long bubble baths.

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000

long hot ones in the jet tub....what a great idea!!!

Im gonna assume the next person likes animals


----------



## mrsmac

Judging by the menagerie I seem to have acquired I'll say yes!! (dog, cat, guinea pig, cockatiel, fish)

I assume the next person wears pyjamas.


----------



## Barbara L

Does a nightshirt count?  


I assume the next person likes picnics.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

In the woods by a mountain lake!!

I assume the next person
likes to eat fresh trout cooked over
a campfire??


----------



## Barbara L

I never have, but it sounds good!


I assume the next person likes to roast marshmallows over an open fire.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

of course, but there had better be grahams and chocolate to go with 

I assume the next person like hiking a forrest trail?


----------



## pdswife

I certainly do!  
I really love it if there is a mountain
lake filled with trout and a camp fire 
at the end of the trail.

I assume the next person
has lots of childhood memories?


----------



## kadesma

There is nothing I like better than trout fishing...Except eating the little darlings 

Yes tons of childhood memories..
I asume the next person likes to look out to sea on a foggy day?


----------



## Barbara L

I do.  People who haven't done it probably can't understand that.  But it is kind of like you are alone in the world and you can really think.

I assume the next person loves seeing the rainbow after the rain stops.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Sure do, one day I might stumble on that pot of gold  But I think it would be more fun to catch one of the wee people settin it down 

I assume the next person likes tomato sammies?
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I've never had one, but I'm sure I would.  I like tomatoes on meat sandwiches and alone.


I assume the next person likes stuffed french toast.  (IHOP's is good!!)

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Now I've never had some, but I want to try it  I hear they are nummy

sooo
Iassume the next person, likes waffles and straberries?


----------



## Barbara L

I love them!


I assume the next person will tell me "Good night, sleep tight, and don't let the bedbugs bite!"

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

that's right and if they do take a shoe and beat um til theys black and blue 

I assume someone is tired after a long day?


----------



## Barbara L

Yep, and I have morning duty tomorrow and have to be there early (only 15 minutes, but it seems so much earlier!).  I usually don't go to bed until 2:00, but I am really tired tonight.  Goodnight!

I assume the next person is a really nice person!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

You'll have to ask others about that !

I assume the next person will have some kind of opinion!


----------



## wasabi

Yes I do. I always get into trouble because of it.  

I assume the next person is getting ready for bed.


----------



## Maidrite

How did you ever Guess ? Barbara worked me too hard now I have to take a bath ............Bad B.O.  


I assume the next person is going to have a Glass of milk before bed!


----------



## Barbara L

No, I didn't have a glass of milk before bed.  I had some water.


I assume the next person likes hamsters!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I think you are right!

I assume the next person is baking a cake for Z.


----------



## Barbara L

No, I'm not making a cake for Z (unless he wants one), but I might make one for Shania since it is her 40th birthday.   

I assume the next person likes Oreos.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barb, how'd you know I was just about to dunk? 

I assume the next person likes milk with his/her cookies?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Got that right!

I assume the next person is having Breakfast!


----------



## Barbara L

Not yet.  It is 4:35 and I haven't been to bed yet (of course you know that Maidrite, since you are on the computer in the other room now!).

I assume the next person isn't as crazy as Maidrite and me!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

oh I wouldn't bet my last dime on that  

I assume the next person, likes to play games?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

I'm sorry... but, I don't really. 
( I don't like to lose!! And I don't like to make other people lose either. )

I assume that the next person is 
a better spaller than me?


----------



## middie

i'm a good speller. i'm a terrible typer though lol

i assume the next person should be paying bills ?


----------



## Barbara L

If I had the money to pay they, yes!


I assume the next person likes Rocky Road ice cream.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

My favorite

I assume the next person likes hot fudge sundaes?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Nope.  I LOVE them!  


I assume the next person has somewhere important to go tomorrow.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

yeppers 

Iassume the next person will give thanks tomorrow?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I will for sure! 

I assume the next person is getting sleepy!


----------



## kadesma

zzzzzzzzzzzzzwho me 

I  assume the next person will be up early tomorrow?


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Later than for work but earlier than on Saturdays.   


I assume the next person likes movies.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Yes especially "chick flicks" and comedies.

I assume the next person sleeps on the left side of the bed (if they share)


----------



## Alix

I do! 

The next person desperately needs a holiday.


----------



## Barbara L

Even though I just had a pretty long one, I always need a holiday!  Long weekend ahead--yay!


I assume the next person likes watermelon!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi

How did you know? I love watermelon.

The next person must love Christmas......


----------



## KAYLINDA

I love the family getting together at Christmas!
I assume the next person loves home-made ice cream!


----------



## jkath

I absolutely adore home-made vanilla ice cream!!

I'm thinking the next poster would love to cruise around all the Hawaiian Islands for 3 weeks.


----------



## middie

count me in !!!

i assume the next person likes cake ?


----------



## Barbara L

I love cake!  I'll have to share my Lemon Jello Cake recipe when I find it.  It is so refreshing!

I assume the next person will use at least one smiley in his or her post.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

You Know I will !

I assume the next person likes Movies !


----------



## jkath

I do! Especially comedies

I think the next person enjoys a good BBQ!


----------



## mudbug

ah....bingo, jkath!  Just enjoyed one this evening.

The next person does not have to go to work in the morning.


----------



## wasabi

That would be me.

The next person knows how to swim.


----------



## Barbara L

Not well.  I can get around in a calm pool, but I can't go under water!


I assume the next person likes onion rings.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

I love them 

I assume the next person dips the onionrings in something? 


kadesma


----------



## wannabake

I do, Honey mustard! Yummy 
 
I assume the next person has children.........


----------



## Maidrite

2 Daughters I Love very much, One almost 26 the other 14.  2 Grandchildren Yes I Love them too, 1 boy He's 7 and 1 girl shes 4  !


I assume the next person has 2 cents to rub together !


----------



## wannabake

I think I could find a couple of those to rub together........After I sneak into hubby's stash of change. lol

I assume the next person likes to stay up late.............


----------



## Barbara L

Well, let's put it this way--I have to get up for work at 6:30, and it is now 2:31.  Sheesh!

I assume the next person is not a morning person.

 Barbara


----------



## wannabake

You assumed right!!  Thats why I just stay up and avoid the wake up altogether. 

I assume the next person is use to getting up early on little sleep


----------



## Maidrite

Yes but its hard on you!


I assume the next person is tired !


----------



## wannabake

Yes, but I could use a sleeping pill or maybe a konk on the head 
 
I assume the next person skips breakfast in the morning


----------



## mrsmac

Used to as a teenager but now i can't bear to miss a piece of toast and a cup of coffee.

I assume the next person has a pet.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I have a Quinton dog.....Lab sheppard x........

I assume the next eprson is enjoying a bright sunshiny day.........


----------



## Alix

Oops. Thats not me. Dang! Someone else better answer this!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

clouded over are you Alix?  They just moved in here.....


----------



## Barbara L

Well, the sun just barely started to peek through here!


I assume the next person does not speak Latvian!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I can hardly speak English, So I assume your right unless my name is Jason Bourne !


I assume the next person knows who Jason Bourne is !


----------



## jkath

oh dear, your assumption is wrong! Sorry Maidrite!

I'm thinking the next person likes mexican food!


----------



## Maidrite

Yes but not near as much as BARBARA !

JKATH YOU DON'T KNOW WHO JASON BOURNE IS ?

HAVE YOU EVER SEEN "THE BOURNE IDENTITY " or " THE BOURNE SUPREMACY" THESE ARE GOOD MOVIES AND YOU WOULD KNOW JASON BOURNE!

I ASSUME THE NEXT PERSON WILL WATCH THESE MOVIES !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Sorry...no....I spend too much time on the "Discuss Cooking" forum to have time for movies!  lol

I assume the next person is an avid forum participator!


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!  I am addicted to Discuss Cooking, and I belong to a couple others.  I even started my own teachers' forum, but so far we only have about 4 of us who contribute.  One of these days!  lol  But the one I spend the most time on is this one. There are so many great people here!  


I assume the next person wears a watch

 Barbara


----------



## wannabake

Nope never. I'm one of those annoying people always asking someone for the time. 

I assume the next person is tattoo-less, like myself?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes, I can't stand being without one!
I assume the next person has seen Crocodile Dundee (the movie)

PS I belong to a great teacher's forum Barbara!


----------



## mrsmac

Oops I jumped in wrong sorry! Yes i am tatooless but DH has one.

I assume the next person has seen Crocodlie Dundee.........


----------



## Maidrite

But of course Thats why I run around saying "Good Day Mate" and  "I'll put another shrimp on the barbie" OK YES I AM SIMPLE MINDED! 


I assume the next person is going to give me some advice!


----------



## mrsmac

Dear Maidrite,
In Australia we say prawn not shrimp. Last week they tried to ban security guards at Parliament house from calling people mate but had to reinstate it after a few hours due to public protest!! Crocodile Dundee was not terribly accurate but it was kind of funny.


I assume the next person will be at work.


----------



## middie

nope i'm off today.

i assume the next person is getting dinner
ready ?


----------



## mrsmac

No I just finished breakfast!!!!

I assume the next person had a shower this morning.


----------



## middie

i have a shower everyday...sometimes twice !!!

i assume the next person is watching the news ?


----------



## wasabi

CNN is on all day in my house.

I assume the next person prefers original potato chips to BBQ flavored.


----------



## middie

how did you know wasabi ??????

i assume the next person is having
a drab day too ?


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Dear Maidrite,
> In Australia we say prawn not shrimp. Last week they tried to ban security guards at Parliament house from calling people mate but had to reinstate it after a few hours due to public protest!! Crocodile Dundee was not terribly accurate but it was kind of funny.
> 
> 
> I assume the next person will be at work.


 

Duly Noted MrsMac, Thank You for Clearing That Up ! 
Movies Make Us All Look Silly at Times !  

No Middie I ALWAYS HAVE A MAIDRITE DAY ! 


I assume everyone understands that they broke the mold then made me!


----------



## kadesma

but of course they did  

I assume the next person, hates calls from telemarketers?
arghhhhhhh
kadesma


----------



## wasabi

Yes!

I think the next person likes their steak well done.


----------



## Maidrite

med. well done is ok!

I assume the next person just can't wait to put their two cents in !


----------



## Barbara L

I'm always putting my 2 cents in.  (No wonder I'm so broke!)


I assume the next person has never bought clothes on eBay (you don't know what you are missing--I have just got some fantastic deals!)

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

True, but I love catalogue shopping 

I assume the next person is tired after a long day?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Yes even though its only 3:30pm. I have had it with today and I am tired and cranky!

I assume the next person does not have to take someone to ballet in a minute!


----------



## Maidrite

I HAVE NEVER BEEN TO ONE SO I WILL TAKE THEM ! 



I assume the Next Person is as Happy AS A LARK!


----------



## wasabi

Happy as a lark, crazy as a loon.


I assume the next person exercises everday.


----------



## middie

noooooooo but i should

i assume the next person had a pretty good day ?


----------



## Barbara L

Other than the kids being SO noisy (I thought it was just my class, but the whole school was pretty much that way), it was a good day.   


I assume the next person got paid today.

 Barbara


----------



## middie

don't i wish ???

i assume the next person wants to
take a nap too ?


----------



## Maidrite

I don't think Barbara would like that, but thanks for asking  !











I assume the next person is laughing about now!


----------



## kadesma

just fell off the chair  

I assume the next person, is about to sit and eat?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

No but I might have something to drink......................Tea!










I assume Middie Still Loves me for me ...........AND YOU ALL are having a good day!


----------



## middie

of course i do maidrite !!!!!! how could i not ??

i assume the next person is wishing it was friday ?


----------



## Maidrite

Its ok if its Thursday, I just wish I had a Million Bucks next time I go to the Gas Pumps! 





I Assume Everyone will agree !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I assume you are correct!!!

I assume the next person is glad schools back in..........


----------



## kadesma

well kind of 

I assume the next person, likes crisp crunchy apples?
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

no not really...maybe Apple Crisp....

I assume the next person is thinking they should be off to bed soon


----------



## kadesma

I wanna, but, I have to get things ready for the boys in the morning, and still here I sit 

I assume the next person has done the supper dishes 

kadesma


----------



## middie

yep and some laundry and cleaned the living room too !!! *gasp*

i assume the next person isn't very tired yet ?


----------



## kadesma

Well truth be told, nope 

I assume the next person, wants a bite of Pds cobbler just out of the oven...
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

You got that right PLEASE Can I have a Glass Of Milk Too PLEASE ! 










I assume Then Next person wants some too!


----------



## Barbara L

Sounds good to me!


I assume the next person panicked when he/she realized Christmas is in less than 4 months!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Yep you are right 






I assume its time to say good night!


----------



## mrsmac

Not at 5:45pm no!

I assume that the next person has milk in their fridge.


----------



## wannabake

absolutely

tea with or without Lemon


----------



## msalper

tea with Lemon please...

I assume that next person eats at least one chocolate in a day....


----------



## mrsmac

I am really trying to quit but people keep buying it for me!!!

I assume the next person has a 4 slice toaster.


----------



## Barbara L

No, just 2, but with wide enough slots to do bagels.


I assume the next person has played a slot machine.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Yes and with Gas Prices, I need to win "BIG MONEY"  







I assume the next person would like to too!


----------



## middie

the "bigger the money" 
the "better for middie"
lol

i assume the next person is just walking
in the door from a hard day at work ?


----------



## kadesma

Well your almost right I'm walking out the door after a hard day's work   Close enough you win  

_ assume the next person is thinking TGIF?_

_kadesma_


----------



## wannabake

Oh, You better believe it. 

I assume the next person has gone to play BINGO before????


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes!

I assume the next person has NOT won the lottery!


----------



## middie

NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!   and i think i'm WELL over due !!!!!!!

i assume the next person is having a quiet enjoyable evening ?


----------



## kadesma

yes much better than this afternoon..

I assume the next person, has decided on their snack before beddy bye 

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Yep koolaid   











I assume the next person has just woke up !


----------



## kadesma

close, about an hour ago..

I assume the next person is grocery shopping today?

kadesma


----------



## MJ

Yep!


I assume the next person likes to cook.


----------



## kadesma

You guessed right MJ   Love it...


I assume the next person, loves good food?

kadesma


----------



## middie

of course !!!!! 

i assume the next person loves campfires ?


----------



## kadesma

I do

I assume the next person, like hot dogs and hamburgers?


kadesma


----------



## wannabake

yes, preferably grilled too.

High heels or flats?


----------



## kitchenelf

I'll assume your statement is - the next person prefers high heels to flats..

Yes, I prefer high heels


I assume the next person doesn't usually eat breakfast


----------



## kadesma

True, just on weekends

 I assume the next person, likes melon and procuitto?
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf

You assume correctly!!!!!

I assume the next person has 2 sisters and no brothers.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

NO brothers OR sisters!

I shall assume that the nect person prefers steak over pasta!


----------



## middie

any day sush

i assume the next person will be going to
bed soon ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes!

I assume the next person is spoiled rotten!


----------



## kadesma

Thinking about it 

I assume the next person, likes long low slinky cars? 

kadesma


----------



## middie

i'm not spoiled enough lol

i assume the next person is a parent ?


----------



## kadesma

yes 4 times over 

I assume the next person is an animal lover?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I'll have to think on that one we have 1223137425745074575 Cats and one dog !






I assume the next person wants a Kitty  !


----------



## SierraCook

nope, sorry maidrite!!  

I assume the next person likes the smell of an apple pie baking in the oven.


----------



## kadesma

correct 

And I assume the next peron like the smell of yeast bread baking in the oven?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Yep Are you going to make some and if so are you going to send me some?







I assume the next person wants to meet someone from DS !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

You are correct!!!!

I assume the next person likes The Bugs Bunny and Tweety Show?


----------



## Barbara L

I love it!!!


I assume the next person is off work today.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

right on YEA!!! NO babysitting either, til they come to
swim and eat I assume the next person is having a summers done day today?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm yeppers

I assume the next person wants to BBQ tonight


----------



## Alix

You know it! Doing beef ribs. Mmmmmmm!! 


The next person has donated to Katrina relief fund.


----------



## Maidrite

We haven't yet, but we will be through our church!  






I assume the next person will think of toast soon!


----------



## wasabi

How did you know? I like toast.

The next poster is thinking of getting rid of their #$@#$#%  computer and getting a new one.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I have been thinking that FOREVER!!!!

I assume teh next person is going to enjoy their day back to work....lol


----------



## kadesma

NOT!!!!

I assume the next person will have labor day left overs for lunch?


kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nope...fed em to my dog.....

I assume the next person is looking forward to relaxing tonight


----------



## kadesma

You got it Tanis  right on the money!!

I assume the next person, is ready to eat supper?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

yep just finished...mmmm so good!

I assume the next person wants to have a hot bath tonight?


----------



## kadesma

Yep,

I assume the next person, is thinking about a bedtime snack?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

just a bedtime drink.....

I assume the next person is getting their munchkins off to bed


----------



## pdswife

Nope... my 21 year old stays up a little later than 8 o'clock.   ( he's on his way over to visit!  I'm so glad!

I assume the next person will want to sleep in later than they are able to
tomorrow morning.


----------



## kadesma

yes, but I have to rise and shine, all three boys are mine tomorrow...Wheee  

I assume the next person is getting ready to post a reply tonight?


kadesma


----------



## middie

how did you guess ?

i assume the next person is off to bed shortly too ?


----------



## pdswife

Yep, I'm on my way.  

I assume the next person
will sleep well and dream sweet??


----------



## Maidrite

Are you talking about me?  I don't have to dream I have Barbara ! 










I assume the next person knows how Lucky I am!


----------



## pdswife

Yep, we know!!  



I assume the next person 
owns a cookbook or three??


----------



## Barbara L

Yep!  Not sure how many right now.


I assume the next person has burned at least one meal.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Honey you know I have ! 
















I assume the next person is just as Happy as can be !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I am now!!!

I assume the next person should be doing something rather than sitting here enjoying all our antics!!!


----------



## pdswife

You sure got that right.

I assume the next person is waiting for the person they
love to come home.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I wish he could come home.....or just be here


I assume the next is smiling at me wondering?


----------



## middie

ummmm... no i'm not. i want some middie time.

i assume the next person is having a delicious dinner ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

No...ate an ice cream cone instead...(for now)

I assume the next person loves this site as much as I do!


----------



## middie

if i didn't i wouldn't be here.

i assume the next person wants a free kid.
he's potty trained !!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um....NO!!!  thanks but Ill pass he loves his mommy more!

I assume the next person wants to tell me what I should cook for supper


----------



## Alix

I do! Make spaghetti Tanis.

The next person would like to have an alcoholic beverage about now.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

got one thanks!!  And I had sketti last night....

I assume the next person doesnt think fly's bite!


----------



## middie

now i KNOW they bite lol 

i assume the next person is
missing someone alot right now


----------



## tancowgirl2000

indeed you are right again!!!

I assume the next person has had supper by now


----------



## Maidrite

No and I am mad at myself, I better get in and make me something before Barbara  does   .





I assume the next person is having a cow !


----------



## wasabi

Yep, meatloaf for dinner.

I think the next person is ready for winter.


----------



## middie

never ready for winter are you kidding me ??

i assume the next person is having a good day ?


----------



## Maidrite

You know I am a "MAIDRITE DAY" And I am pouring my Heart out for you all with LOVE for each and everyone one of you ! 






I assume the next person is having my piece of pie !


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. but, I'll be having a lamb chop with your name on it soon.


I assume the next person is someone I'd like to meet.


----------



## middie

i'd hope so !

i assume the next person is relaxing before bed ?


----------



## kadesma

I'm gonna try, the boys just left and I just slunk into the puter chair 
I assume, the next person, is not looking forward to mopping up the supper dishes?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

You're right, I'm not!


I assume the next person likes the smell of freshly cut grass.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Yes!!

I assume the next person ate chicken in the past week.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

How'd you know!!!!

I assume the next person loves to laugh


----------



## wasabi

Oh yes I do!

I assume the next person eats popcorn at the movies.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes but its not as good since they said it will kill you, Oh well I will chance it!



















I assume you think I am nuts, or something!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

or something

I assume the next person had a long day?


----------



## pdswife

pretty much only at the movies.  Just doesn't taste as good at home.

I assume the next person to answer
is 
*addicted*

  to DC as I am??


----------



## kadesma

who ME???  YUP, I'd sure hate to have to choose between DC and my morning cuppa  
 I assume the next person, had an interesting day?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

YES!!!! (at least its one of the healthier addictions!)

I assume the next person is not still in their pyjamas like I am!


----------



## pdswife

nope I'm dressed.. ( one of the reasons I want Paul to get a job ... is that I love sitting around in my comfy p.js. all day.  I can't do that while he's here.  BOOOOHOOOO!


I assume the next person 
likes to sing along with the radio?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

as long as there are NO ears around

I assume the next person had a wonderful supper?


----------



## kadesma

not sure about the wonderful part, but we had supper 

I assume the next person isn't above having a back rub?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ahhhhhh a back rub???  Whos up for offering it?  Names?

Hot hot bath or hot steamy shower


----------



## kadesma

hot bath, bath salts, candles, wine, music ahhh 

I assume the next person will listen to the radio or watch tv before bed.

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

am doing so....watching "Kieth Urban-The road to be Here"......

I assume the next person would like to join me for a spot of tea? hehehe dont ask


----------



## Maidrite

I like Tea Tanis. The Question is Dare I ask ! 


I assume someone has a Cake may I have a piece of cake ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I dont have any but Im sure you can convince someone special to make you one......

I assume the next person wants the rain to go away


----------



## pdswife

Yes!  Rain rain go away.  Come again 
some day when I'm far far away!


I assume the next person
would like to visit Seattle and
go to the Pike Street Market and 
Starbucks?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooo That sounds great!!!

I assume the next person is enjoying there Saturday morning?....afternoon?


----------



## pdswife

11:30 am here.  And yes.  I'm enjoying my day so far.  Paul's in a great mood.  I have lots to smile about and riding my exercise bike is the only work I have to do today!!

I assume the next person understands computers
better than I do??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I understand them enough to kick em once in a while!  hmmm Wonder why Paul's in such a great mood....must have been the steaks huh?


----------



## pdswife

It certainly wasn't the strip tease!  Five o'clock never did arrive in Seattle. lol!!
He's happy because his neck doesn't hurt today.  Being in pain makes Paul a very grumpy boy.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OH NO!!! you missed 5 o'clock???  My dear what a crisis!!!  Well dont do anything to make his neck hurt again


----------



## wasabi

She hurt his neck? What did she do?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

maybe you should aask her about the strip tease....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh....I assume someone needs more coffee?


----------



## wasabi

Maybe we should ask Paul.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

good thought


----------



## wasabi

Hey Paul! How did the video turn out?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I assume Wasabi forgot to assume.....my guess is she assumes Paul has a good video


----------



## wasabi

I think my assumtion is correct.

Hey next poster, getting ready for lunch?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nope getting ready for a nap.....yap Im gone for a bit.....

I assume the next person is gonna give me heck for yelling so loud then running!


----------



## wasabi

Tanis....Heck Heck  Heck!

I assume my Mom won't let me play with Tanis anymore.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Well If your mom wont let us play then what am I to do now??  Ill have to find a new friend....

I assume you'll convince your mom....


----------



## pdswife

I assume you both know that I can't stop laughing now!  You're great!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Thats great, I know it,,,,wonder if she does???  hmmmm

I assume she does though


----------



## pdswife

I bet she does.

I assume the next person thinks we're 
being pretty silly?


----------



## kadesma

Wrong, the next person thinks your pretty LOUD!!!! and distracting    when one is tossed out of bed by thumping and banging and laughing and jokes and one has not had her COFFEE  

I assume the next person is thinking we've all gone crazy?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Crazy is as Crazy does...



I assume the next person is a GREAT
parent


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ahhh does that mean I cant answer......I think we're having fun!!!

I assume the next person has a great love?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dang you pds!!!  **giggle**

I try to be

see above post!


----------



## pdswife

the best in the world.
( I love my hubby, just incase anyone wonders!! )

I assume that the 
next person has some great memories of their
teenage years?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm teen years.....lol....a few...most Id like to forget though

I assume the next person had very loving parents


----------



## tancowgirl2000

that sounds bad...sorry I mean....has....you know....loving while you were growing up, when you  lived under their roof.....awe man...does someone have a nother mouth I can borrow, mines getting full


----------



## pdswife

I'll take the 5th on that one...


I assume that the next person
would rather not ever go to a dentist
again.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

dentists never bothered me but now I can stand them.....my mouth does weird stuff just thinking about it,...THANKS!!!

I assume youll len me one?


----------



## pdswife

I'd lend you one.. if I knew what ya needed.
A dentist?  You can have mine.  I have nightmares for a week before
I go into get my teeth cleaned!  YUCK!


I assume the next person really thinks I ought to go do the 
dishes....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nah...they arent gonna run away!!  I was asking for a mouth to borrow, not a dentist....ahhh k NO more talk of the dreaded!!!

I assume the next person is laughing!


----------



## urmaniac13

No not me right at the moment but this kitty is...







Does the next person have a decidedly sweet tooth?


----------



## mrsmac

Most definitely!

I assume the next person is listening to rain on their roof.


----------



## pdswife

If you'd asked a few hours ago the answer would have been yes.. but, the sun is out again and the deer are playing in the yard.

I assume the next person would rather have fresh veggies 
over the canned ones?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm fresh veggies of course!!!

long hair or short hair?


----------



## SierraCook

I assume the next person likes the smell of freshly laundered sheets?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

seems I messed things up a bit...errr...just wasnt enough java I tell ya...

who wouldnt enjoy that smell SC???

I assume the next person likes oldie cartoons?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I'm just not a "cartoon" person....

I assume the next person likes strawberry shortcake!


----------



## SierraCook

Yes, I love strawberry shortcake topped with whipped cream.

I assume the next person likes to garden.


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. yard work and I don't get along at all.  Paul loves his garden though....

I assume the next person will be heading
to bed soon?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes more than likely !



I assume the next person is ready for Eggs, Bacon, Toast and Coffee !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm not quite yet, maybe the coffee now and the rest around 10ish thank you....

I assume the next person is using toothpicks to open their eyes now as well


----------



## pdswife

LOL!!  Yep.  Morning is my least favorite time of life.


I assume the next person 
likes to laugh more than they
like to cry?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Of course!!  Laughter is the best medicine!!!

I assume the next person is enjoying fine weather?


----------



## kadesma

yes, it's cool and sunny

I assume the next person has plans for the evening?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Dinner, tv, computer, book, bed that's the plan

I assume the next person is going to make dinner soon?


----------



## mrsmac

No, its 11:45am here!
I assume the next person is not at work at the moment.


----------



## kadesma

correct  


I assume the next person is glad the day is done?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

I'm glad its after recess anyway. My class are watching a news program and then we will write a report and have lunch so I guess I am glad its half over!

I assume the next person has never been to Australia.


----------



## kadesma

I've never had that pleasure


I assume the next person,likes good food and preparing it?
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I REALLY LIKE TO EAT GOOD FOOD, When I am Have a SUPER GREAT MAIDRITE DAY I LIKE TO COOK OR BAKE AS WELL! 











I ASSUME THIS PUTS ME ON THE DON'T INVITE LIST ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I would invite you and Barbara anytime!

I assume the next person will work for me so I can take a vacation?


----------



## Barbara L

Can I trade you jobs for awhile?  lol


I assume the next person has wavy hair.   

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

yep!

I assume the next person
would like to change one thing about
themselves.


----------



## mrsmac

Lets say about 50 things and you'd be right!
I assume the next person does not like Vegemite.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. lets just say " I had it once and once was enough"


I assume the next person is ready
for a bite of lunch?


----------



## Maidrite

I am starving when do we eat ? 











I assume you were asking me to Lunch ?


----------



## pdswife

Sure!  Hop on a plane and come on over.  In fact you're
all invited.  

I assume that no one will show up!  lololo!


----------



## mrsmac

Unfortunately you are right!

I assume the next person hates housework.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

who doesnt???  

I assume the next person is wonder what to make for supper


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. I'm warming up leftovers.

I assume the next person
agrees that homemade soup is 
always better the next day?


----------



## mrsmac

Definitely.

I assume the next person should really be doing something else but is here playing instead!


----------



## Maidrite

you know thats right !







I assume the next person could use a hug !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh yes!  I would love a hug!

I would assume the next person would like a nap!


----------



## pdswife

I was just telling my son that I was going to go lay down for awhile. 


I assume that the next person wants to take a nap
but, doesn't have the time?


----------



## kadesma

true,

I assume the next person is enjoy a beautiful fall day?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Sure am!

I assume the next person  loves watching the leaves fall from the trees?


----------



## kadesma

I do 

I assume there is someone out there who would like a bowl of my homemade beef veggie soup and some fresh warm french bread?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Yes! Yes! Yes!!!
PLEASE!!  

I assume who ever answers next has wished Middie a most wonderful 
happy birthday!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes....she's great!

I assume the next person loves to cook!


----------



## kadesma

YES!! 

I assume the next person loves to bake?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

not too much....


I assume the next person would
like to "give" a little more than they already
did today??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh yes indeed!!!  How did you know???

I assume the next person is thinking how comfy thier pillow will be....


----------



## kadesma

You got that right Tan 

I assume the next person is thinking about something to eat or drink before beddy bye? 
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Yep something like a Zero bar would be nice !






I assume the next person is thinking pancakes now!


----------



## pdswife

Not until you mentioned them.


I assume the next person would like me to give them some karma?


----------



## SierraCook

Certainly, here you go.  

I assume the next person loves homemade chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## pdswife

They are my favorite!

I assume the next person has a long
list of "must dos" for tomorrow?


----------



## mrsmac

Definitely!!!

I assume the next person has a dishwasher.


----------



## wasabi

Yes! Me!

I assume the next person is on a bowling team.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Nope But one day I'd like to

I assume the next person is trying to wake up


----------



## mrsmac

Nope DH has the poohs cause he wants me to come to bed!

I assume the next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm You got that right!!

I assume the next person is planning to have a wonderful day


----------



## pdswife

Wonderful day is planned!

I assume the next person
would like to take a walk outside this afternoon?


----------



## urmaniac13

well it is already 19:37 here... but I always enjoy an evening/night stroll around the central Rome!!

I assume that the next person is just thinking about going for a munchy?


----------



## Barbara L

Sounds good to me!


I assume the next person is not in horrible pain from a kidney stone right now!  (sorry, but I am!)

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Not currently but I have had them twice!! I had to have lithotripcy(not sure on spelling) where they blast them into bits with a laser thing, will you have that? Kidney stone pain is the worst pain, I feel for you Barbara, get better soon.

I asume the next person has never had kidney stones!


----------



## wasabi

No, but I have family members who have and I know what Barbara is going thru. Hope you feel better soon

I asume the next person will be having a check-up at the doctors soon.


----------



## mrsmac

Yep, got to keep getting my blood pressure checked.

I assume the next person has lots of Tupperware at their house.


----------



## pdswife

TOOOOO much.. the lids don't have bowls and the bowls don't have lids.. it's a big mess.

I assume the next person would love to be more organized?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooo OF course!!!soon I hope very soon!!!

I assume the next person has enjoyed their day?
(We actually had no rain today and the sun shone!)


----------



## KAYLINDA

I enjoyed mine!  Still am...

I assume the next person loves to stay at home more than going to work?


----------



## pdswife

Yep!  That's why I'm 'just' a housewife.

I assume the next person would love
to take some type of class..just for the fun of 
it?


----------



## Maidrite

I'm married to a teacher Class is in session all the time !   







I ASSUME THE NEXT PERSON KNOWS I LOVE My WIFE !


----------



## wasabi

No! Really?  

I assume the next person went to the store today.


----------



## pdswife

nope.. going tomorrow.

I assume the next person
would like to skip grocery shopping for a few
weeks?


----------



## Barbara L

Does the KFC drive-through count?  lol


I assume the next person will watch the season opener of LOST next week.  

 Barbara

P.S. Mrsmac--I have never had lithotripsy, but I have had surgery to have some larger ones removed.  I feel fortunate that I don't have them more often, but when I do get them, they are really bad.


----------



## pdswife

I can't wait for LOST to start!!!

I wonder what they'll find under the hatch?????


I assume the next person is getting sleepy... very sleepy?


----------



## Barbara L

I should be getting sleepy, since it is late and I just took a Hydrocodone, but I don't feel too tired yet.  I know that as soon as my head hits the pillow though, I will be asleep!


I assume the next person enjoys getting a little goofy with good friends.

 Barbara


----------



## JessBoBess

Mmm... My hubby and I just sang 'happy birthday' in an Indian accent over the phone to someone this morning.  Well done.  

I assume the next person is stuck for something to assume about the next person.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh im never stuck....lol....unless of course its between a rock and a hard place

I assume the next person will tell me when LOST is starting?..._PLEASE!!!_


----------



## pdswife

Next wed. 8:00pm!!  Well, there's a recap of last year at 8:00 new season starts at 9:00!!

I assume the next person 
will have to watch LOST just because we've been talking about it.
It's GREAT!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ooooooo now that i know when...Ill be there...wanna have tea with me?

I assume the next person has heat in their house?


----------



## pdswife

Tea sounds great!!   

We have heat but, I refuse to turn it on
until at least Oct.  It's a little chilly today but,
not toooo bad.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

you can come to my house if you want...I mean if your too warm that is


----------



## pdswife

I'll be right over!

Where in Ca. do you live... can I drive
or should I hop on a plane??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Nope you can drive, it'll take 13 hours and 49 minutes....a total of 799.79 miles....

Im in Alberta

I assume I should have breaky on the table say about 10ish....we can have brunch


----------



## pdswife

Cool.  I'll hop in the car.


I assume you'll have French toast waiting for me when I arrive? Don't forget the strawberry jam.  lol


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ok I can try!  I certainly do not like French toast but well, Ill please my guest!  Do you want whip cream too?

I assume the next person will


----------



## urmaniac13

errrm... the next person will????  Well, I AM trying to *will* myself to do the dishes....

I assume the next person has got a crush on somebody....


----------



## pdswife

a big time crush on hubby bear.
It just won't go away.

I assume the next person had a case or two
of puppy love when growing up?


----------



## wasabi

Oh yes. I was in grade school and his name was Rodrigo. He became a cop and is now retired. Fat and bald.  

I assume the next person has plans for the week end.


----------



## urmaniac13

Yes!!  Rome has "la notte bianca", "the white night" this Saturday night.... an annual event when many attractions, museums and shops remain open all night with all sorts of performances and concerts light up the street... we will be out on the town til dawn!!

I assume the next person plans on a lazy sleep-in weekend


----------



## tweedee

Sounds like a nice idea but I have just way too much to do.


I asume the next person wants to run down to the nearest ice cream store and have a banana split but because they are trying to slim down they will have to settle for a lowfat yogurt.


----------



## kadesma

would love it BUT!!!  CAde's 5th birthday party is saturday HERE...so I'm going to be pretty busy 

I assume the next person like to have a cozy breakfast on the weekeds?

kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> errrm... the next person will???? Well, I AM trying to *will* myself to do the dishes....
> 
> I assume the next person has got a crush on somebody....


 


hahaha it was supposed to "the next person will want whip cream with the jam"....lol...sorry

as for a nice cozy breay, I'd love that....whose cooking it for me?

I assume the next person just had a nice family supper


----------



## middie

no but had a nice small family lunch.

i assume the next person has work
tomorrow ?


----------



## urmaniac13

No! lucky me!! :-D  (if you don't count washing the cage of my hamster...)

I assume the next person has got a hot date tomorrow evening...


----------



## KAYLINDA

Hot date with our customers!  lol

I assume the next person signs on to DC before any other place!


----------



## middie

yep i sure do !!!!!!!!!

i assume the next person had
an enjoyable evening ?


----------



## Bangbang

Nope ...it sucked!.....and it is my birthday!

I assume that the next person likes Head Cheese.


----------



## middie

my d-day wasn't all that either bang.
sorry yours is bad.

never had head cheese so i couldn't 
tell ya lol. 

i assume the next person is going to bed soon ?


----------



## Bangbang

Yes I am unless you Middie call me.


----------



## Maidrite

I think so !


I assume theres no meat like cabbage ?


----------



## pdswife

meat like cabage?  Ya, got me on that one.  I've no idea what you mean.  

I assume the next person wishes that Middie and Bang had had
nicer birthdays?


----------



## urmaniac13

I surely do!!  Belated Happy Birthday to both of u!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(for Middie)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(for Bang)

I assume the next person have his/her fave tune playing on the background


----------



## Barbara L

No, I'm getting ready to go home from work and the only sound I hear is the sound of the air conditioner.


I assume the next person has eaten dessert first at least once!

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Yes, and it became my main course!!

I assume the next person is in a mood for a big pile of ice cream right now...


----------



## pdswife

Don't you know that there has never ever been a day when
I wasn't in the mood for ice cream??

I assume that answering a question with a question 
is another game ....?


----------



## urmaniac13

do you think the creator of this thread was too busy answering a question with a question and accidentally put the thread in a wrong category?


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh darn you Trish you got me confused!!
I assume the next person is answering someone's question with a question?


----------



## pdswife

I think you're right.. are you??

I assume that it was mean of me to confuse the other players?


----------



## urmaniac13

Very, very naughty of you!!

I assume that the next person is up to no good again...


----------



## pdswife

I'm up too only good at the moment.  I'm child proofing my house because in about
45 minutes my good friend LeeAnn and her three girls are going to show up on my doorsteps to spend the night!  YIPPPPPIE!

I assume that the next person is getting ready for a night on the town?


----------



## urmaniac13

not tonite I really should go to ZZZ it is after 3 am here... but tomorrow we will be out and around until dawn!!

I assume the next person is getting fidgety while playing on her PC because there are so much to be done just now?


----------



## tweedee

Yes but what is there to do that I can't put off until tomorrow??

I suspect that the next person  would like to have some nice looking movie star show up at their door and sweep them off their feet but because they are already taken..........they can't go.


----------



## Maidrite

You mean Barbara Isn't ! 






I assume the next person wants to go fly a kite !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Not me!  I'm an inside person.  You all wouldn't believe it...but I have only been outside maybe once a week...for no more than 15 minutes since Memorial Day. Yeah for food deliveries...and husbands who like to do the running...

I assume the next person loves onions.


----------



## Maidrite

Yep Green Onions !







I assume the next person took a Leap of Faith ?


----------



## kadesma

yes, yesterday, I had to!!!

I assume the next person si already thinking about the halloween goodies for the kiddies?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

No, we don't celebrate halloween. Some people are starting to try to here but I don't because it is an American custom NOT Australian.

I assume the next person is not about to go grocery shopping like I am?


----------



## wasabi

Nope, I'm going to a wedding.

I assume the next person is happily married?


----------



## Barbara L

Most of the time.    Yes, I am!!!


I assume the next person likes Stephen King movies (we are watching Storm of the Century right now).

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

sure do

I assume the next person had a great day?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

No!  Too slow.  Only half of regular business.  oh well...maybe tomorrow!

I assume the next person would like to have a 12 kids.....heeeeeheeeeeeee


----------



## Barbara L

I wanted one a year until menopause! LOL I ended up with one, but if I was only going to have one, I got the best!


I assume the next person likes to dress up every now and then for a night on the town.

 Barbara
P.S. I think I would have come to my senses at some point before menopause!


----------



## kadesma

I do   Now and then..

I assume the next person loves a great, long, pleasant dinner OUT with the works at least once a month?

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Most definitely!


I assume the next person does most of the cooking on Thanksgiving (and wouldn't have it any other way!).

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh I do!  (Did before we had the restaurant too...)  

I assume the next person likes the color purple!


----------



## pdswife

Yes, it's Very pretty.

I assume that the next person has
seen "THE COLOR PURPLE" ( the movie)


----------



## tweedee

Oh yes.........Opra is a great actor. I own the video on VHS

Ok, I suspect that the next person would like to take a cruse on a ship but because they have to be back to work on Monday they can't go.


----------



## middie

all the time lol

i assume the next person is batteling laundry monsters like me ?


----------



## Barbara L

All the time!  Only, since our dryer quit working about 6 months ago, we don't have a clothesline, and we can't afford the laundromat, we have to hang everything on hangers in the bathroom.  What a pain in the neck!  Especially socks and underwear.  I had bought some plastic chains with little clothespins for school, so I brought them home to use for the little things.

I assume the next person is wondering why he/she is up so late?

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Actually I just got up from a nap! Its 4:30pm Sunday here.

I assume the next person has a top loading washing machine.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes.... but if Barbara is a Lucky Lady we might get her the one she really wants. 





I assume the next person has played Rugby ?


----------



## mrsmac

Cheered on the sidelines does that count?

I assume the next person does not have a 5 year old on their lap helping them type? (and choosing smilies)


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara Says I act like one, Does That Count ? 






I assume the next person knows how to scuba dive !


----------



## mrsmac

oooh no I don't like getting my hair wet!

I assme the next person likes using the smilies button- or is being helped by someone who does!


----------



## Barbara L

I love smilies!   (and 5 year olds!)


I assume the next person is having fun on DC right now!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Double the fun!!
I assume the next person realises what a great person they are.


----------



## Maidrite

I am ? 





I assume That its not time for bed there ?


----------



## mrsmac

No its time to think about dinner but since its sunday night it'll be something easy. (A friend of mine had "catch and cook your own" on a sunday)

I assume the next person has socks on.


----------



## tweedee

No, I have a drawer full of brand new socks but since I hate socks on my feet I suppose I'll spend the rest of my life running around bare-foot.

I assume that the next person is all dressed up and has absolutly no-where to go.


----------



## KAYLINDA

oh no...all dressed down....but dressed!

I assume the next person has grandchildren!


----------



## mrsmac

I hope not my oldest daughter is 13!!!!!


I assume the next person likes flowers.


----------



## Maidrite

Is that what you are getting me for my Birthday ?  



I assume the next person is ready for a shower?


----------



## kadesma

rain, rain, go away, Oh that shower  sure am

I assume the next person, likes hot fudge sundaes with nuts and whipped cream?


kadesma


----------



## middie

and cherries too !!!!!!!

i assume the next person likes banana splits ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Kind of...but only all strawberry topping...does that count?

I assume the next person eats ham and beans with cornbread on the side!


----------



## middie

sometimes i do !

i assume the next person  has a sweet tooth ?
(i have 32 of them lol)


----------



## kadesma

ahemmm, yes  

I assume the next person, is about ready to call it a day and a night?


kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, I just finished my lesson plans for the week, so it is time for bed (tomorrow have to write a 1050-1400 word paper after work, so need my sleep now!)

I assume the next person is not as big a procrastinator as I am (I have written every paper for this class on the day they are due and turned them in within minutes of the deadlines)

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Despite what I advise my class and my daughter I am the worst at leaving things until the last minute like you!!

I assume the next person is happy to be alive today.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes but now I must fuction well enough to get things done !








I assume no one else has this problem !?


----------



## urmaniac13

Surprise Maidrite U R not the only one! 

I assume the next person wishes there were some easier way to get up in the morning


----------



## middie

i wish we didn't have to get up at all lol.

i assume the next person is still clueless about dinner ?


----------



## mrsmac

Definitely!! its 7:15am!

I assume the next person has a potted plant inside their house somewhere.


----------



## wasabi

I assume if I did, it is dead now.

I asume the next person will watch Desperate Housewives sunday.


----------



## Maidrite

Wasabi I have one of those already That is enough. but she is one everyday! 














I assume You All Know I LOVE YOU ?


----------



## pdswife

Should my husband be jealous??

I assume the next person has a beautiful heart?


----------



## middie

i try to have one yes.

i assume the next person had a really
good dinner ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Not till about 11 P.M.



I assume the next person loves candles!


----------



## kadesma

she does

I assume the next person likes a good joke?
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

Absolutely... Laughing is one of my preferred activities...

I assume the next person is good at making other people laugh...


----------



## kadesma

yep as soon as I remove the bag on my head 

I assume the next person likes homemade ravioli and meat sauce?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Yea Boy, lets eat !!!!!!!!!!!!  












I assume the next person is still happy about lifes little funnys!


----------



## Maidrite

Yea boy lets eat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








I assume the next person Loves this color more, than this color ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

OH YES!!!!

I assume the next person has taken a "jello" bath.


----------



## urmaniac13

*Yea boy let's eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*Oh excuse me, jello *BATH*... no, I just took a quick shower today...

I assume the next person would love to dip into a hot jacuzzi...


----------



## Maidrite

No but I did have a tomato bath for hours because of a skunk, does that count ? 









I assume the next person would like to hear about your jello Bath though KayLinda, don't you think ?


----------



## kadesma

would I yes,yes,yes
I assume the next person enjoys a relaxing evening of fun and games on DC?

kadesma
ooops,

YEA come on Kaylinda fess up 
I asume the next preson is waiting for Kaylinda to TALK  
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

kadesma said:
			
		

> would I yes,yes,yes
> I assume the next person enjoys a relaxing evening of fun and games on DC?
> 
> kadesma
> ooops,
> 
> YEA come on Kaylinda fess up
> I asume the next preson is waiting for Kaylinda to TALK
> kadesma


 

You would be right Kadesma !



I assume KayLinda is about to tell us all about it now !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I assume you may be wrong Maidrite!!!  (I have no idea what your talking about!)

I assume the next person is happy to be here today!


----------



## pdswife

Happy Happy Happy!  This is a great place.

I assume that the next person will still be here for
awhile playing and reading and thinking.. ummm, I really should be
working?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um.....working???  ah.....yeah thats it....does house work count???

I assume the next person will say it does!


----------



## pdswife

It does. It is after all the only real work I do.

I assume the next person  is about ready
to eat some lunch?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

thought abou tit but not yet.....

I assume the next person had a restful night


----------



## pdswife

Not really... Bil left a text message on the cell phone at 2:00 am.  Couldn't get back to sleep until almost 5:30. BOOOOOHISSSSS!

I assume the next person has at least
taken the time to get dressed this morning.!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes!  Dressed right after the jello bath!   NO NOT REALLY!

Never have had a jello bath....just wanted to know if any of YOU had....

I assume the next person will be researching to see how much jello it takes to have a jello bath....


----------



## pdswife

lol.. I should do that...

I assume the next person is wondering if said Jello bath will 
turn his/her skin a pretty color?


----------



## wasabi

Rainbow would be nice.

I assume the next person likes choc. pudding.


----------



## middie

love chocolate pudding.

i assume the next person is
getting ready to make dinner ?


----------



## pdswife

nope... it's not even 3:30 here.

I assume the next person is living East of me


----------



## middie

of course i do lol

i assume the next person is hoping to enjoy the rest of their day ?


----------



## kadesma

Lord I hope so, the first part was the Pittttts!!!

I assume the next person is starting to prep for dinner?


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. not yet.

I assume the next person
would like to go to the concert with Paul and I tonight?


----------



## tweedee

Well I'd really like to but I'm waiting on a phone call so I'll have to take a raincheck. Sorry.

I assume the next person wants to have a stuffed crust pizza with all the toppings for a midnight snack tonight.


----------



## pdswife

You read my mind!  Pizza sounds perfect!


I assume the next person likes to drink a glass of root beer
with their pizza?


----------



## tweedee

Yessssssssssssssssssss Rootbeer with vanilla ice cream


----------



## tweedee

hmmmmmmmmmmmm! I think I got carried away with the rootbeer and ice cream   

I assume the next person wants to have a large chocolate milk shake after they eat that midnight pizza


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh no!  I ate too much pizza rootbeer and ice cream...

I assume the next person will still be up at 2 a.m.


----------



## Barbara L

You bet!


I assume that the next person did not (as Maidrite did) take a 3 month old cat into the shower with him/her today and give it a bath!  (And the cat liked it!)

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

SAY WHAT? I don't think so. NOT ME!

I assume that the next person is gonna take a bath with the family dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,    Maidrite


----------



## Barbara L

Hold on, let me go get Maidrite.  He's in the tub with the dog.    Ok, he's not, but the dog would probably love it!


I assume the next person has never gotten brain freeze (I read that only 40% do!)

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

I think they are going to freeze my Brain till they can figure out whats wrong with me ! Yes I get that as you well know!






I assume The next person thinks I am a Nut?


----------



## urmaniac13

Or rather, I think you are sweet as Nutella!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I assume the next person is wondering Licia is indeed a true maniac...


----------



## wasabi

Did you know we all are?


----------



## urmaniac13

Don't you think it's a scary thought?


----------



## wasabi

i love a bag of mixed nuts......don't you?


----------



## urmaniac13

oh yeah, the nuttier the better, isn't that right?


----------



## wasabi

Don't you think you came to the perfect site for that?


----------



## pdswife

Are you saying we're a mixed bag of nuts??????


----------



## wasabi

Yes, and don't you think I'm the biggest nut of all?


----------



## tweedee

Are you cashew nuts or are you peanuts?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I think your all a bag of nuts!!!

I *ASSUME* you all know you are!!!
(no wonder I like it here!)


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes!  Nutty as a fruitcake!  Is a fruitcake nutty?

I assume the next person is still wearing shorts in September.  ( I am)


----------



## Barbara L

I will wear them around the house, but not outside (Yep, THAT's why).

(I love how we start playing another game in the middle of this one, and someone always gently brings it back to the right game!  lol)

I assume the next person will be watching the season opener of LOST tonight!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

nope, not here - I don't watch much TV! 

However, I'm under the impression that the next person would love a big slice of cheesecake right about now.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm cheesecake I havent had that for SO long!!!

and oh my!!!  Thanks for the reminder Barbara!!!  ooooo I think I have my night planned!

I assume the next person enjoys enthusiasim as much as I!


----------



## pdswife

Enthusiasim ROCKS!

I assume the next person is Going to watch the New Martha Stewart
Apprentice show tonight?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um...ah.....sorry....Ill watch LOST though!

I assume the next person is a Martha follower?


----------



## pdswife

Not really.  I'm going to watch tonight.. just to see her
be MEAN and rotten.  If I can't be evil at least I can see
other people yell and scream.  lol

I assume the next person thinks it's a tiny bit funny that... LIVE spelled backwards
is EVIL?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

ironic aint it!!  lol!

I assume the next person has evil (hehe) thoughts on the mind?


----------



## pdswife

lol... only when it comes to past roommates (LLOLOLOL)

I assume that the next person is wondering why I"m still online?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I believe its cause your HOOKED!!!

I assume the next person knows this?


----------



## pdswife

I know it... and worse yet.. my hubby knows it.  

I assume that I'm not alone in my problems of being Hooked on the internet


----------



## middie

not at all pds. i'm an internet junkie.

i assume the next person is just getting
home from work ?


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara is does that count ?













I assume everyone knows Barbara and I met online ! I lived in Iowa she lived in South Carolina, I guess you know who won now ?






















Thats right ME !


----------



## pdswife

I think I did know that.

I assume the next person loves being just who
they are?


----------



## middie

i never knew that about you guys.
oh how sweet !!!!!!

i assume the next person wants to
go on a long long long vacation with
no hubby and no kids ?


----------



## tweedee

Ah Middie that sounds so nice. When do I get to go?

I suspect that the next person is having pancakes topped with whip cream and strawberries for supper


----------



## Barbara L

Nope, I had Taco Bell and Maidrite had Jack-in-the-Box!



			
				middie said:
			
		

> i never knew that about you guys.
> oh how sweet !!!!!!
> 
> i assume the next person wants to
> go on a long long long vacation with
> no hubby and no kids ?


 
Maidrite gets very romantic when we go on vacation, so there's no way I'm leaving on vacation without him!

I assume the next person enjoyed going to visit Grandma and Grandpa when he/she was a kid.

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Oh yes we did!  We would pull all the lilacs we could off the bushes up on the hill...put them in trash barrels...(the kind you burn in) and roll them down the hill.  Why?  I don't know!

I assume Grandma always made the best food!


----------



## Maidrite

SHE WAS IN THE TOP FIVE, MY MOTHER TWO OF MY SISTERS, AND BARBARA ARE IN THE MIX IN NO ORDER I'LL EVER MENTION. OF COURSE I COOK AND BAKE PRETTY GOOD TOO, WHEN I AM IN THE MOOD! I AM JUST BEING HONEST HERE!  



I ASSUME THE NEXT PERSON IS HAVING A GREAT DAY!


----------



## SierraCook

But of course, maidrite!! 

I assume the next person has leaves to rake in their yard or will soon.


----------



## pdswife

The kids were out playing with them this weekend.

I assume the next person is not looking forward to raking
those leaves??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm I aint got a yard to take care of!!  I just have the option of b**ching when nothings done....pds you know what Im tlaking about!!  ( as for the talk of Grandma, aww....I SO miss my grandma!  She's not gone yet, but all those days spent at her home......I have tears thanks to you guys!  Its usually smiles, but Oh Grandma had and shall I say has the BEST of everything.......I want to go there right now!!)

I assume the next person should be getting off to bed as I should?


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh no!!  I just summoned up all my will power and then some and crawled out of the bed  a couple of hours ago I can't go back there just now!!

I assume the next person is brooding about starting the christmas shopping early and get it over with before the annual madness breaks out, but just can't get him/herself inspired or motivated enough?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

GACK!!!  I ALWAYS say Im going to do my xmaas shopping early and I never do!! What an awful thought already.  Not so much Christams its self but what it has BECOME!!!  

I assume that the next person feels the same way


----------



## pdswife

I do! 

I assume the next person is like me and shops through
the year for Christmas gifts so they don't have to do it
all at once?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Like I said I ALWAYS say im going to!

I assume someone should teach me their tricks? hehe


----------



## pdswife

I could. ( lesson # one... do as much shopping as you can the day after
Christmas.  There are some great sales!)

I assume the next person loves 
buying sale items as much as I do?


----------



## kadesma

What else is there? 


I assume the next person is always on the look out for a bargin?

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

I love bargins and get them when ever possible

I assume the next person would like to take a late night drive but can't decide on where to go


----------



## pdswife

Not tonight.. too much on tv that I have to watch.

Survivor!
The Apprentice!
And ER.  


I assume the next person is already for good
Survivor tonight??


----------



## Maidrite

Been there and done that for the first two anyway. 









I assume everyone liked it as well as I !


----------



## pdswife

So far so good!


I assume the next person was sad to
see Noah W.  leave ER?


----------



## kadesma

Yes  it won't be the same

I assume the next person is all set for a bedtime snack?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

No.. I"m not hungry right now.


I assume the next person will read this
after they get up in the morning?


----------



## urmaniac13

Yes... I just got up not very long ago....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I assume that in the area where the next person lives, summer has really gone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the autumn is now officially here


----------



## JessBoBess

No, I'm in South Africa and it's still spring.  

I assume the next person likes veggies.


----------



## Maidrite

I am a little tiny guy, but I do like my veggies !  






I assume the next person knows I am not tiny !


----------



## urmaniac13

Of course, you are one *HUGE* star of the DC!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I assume the next person has as BIG a heart as Maidrite does!!


----------



## Maidrite

I hope so, I is he.......  











I assume I am not the only one Laughing ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I believe you are your right!

I assume the next person is going to enjoy their third day of fall......arent the colors beautiful!


----------



## pdswife

It's still pretty green around here. The leaves are just starting to change.
But yes, it's beautiful.

I assume the next person likes sitting in front of a nice
warm fireplace?


----------



## tweedee

Yep I like that idea but only during the cold, winter months

I assume that the next person likes to walk barefoot along the beach and squish their toes through the warm sand


----------



## middie

yes i do tweedee

i assume the next person has a
busy weekend coming up ?


----------



## mrsmac

Definitely! Starting with my daughters T-ball game at 8:30am saturday(thats in an hour !)

I assume the next person will do some baking this weekend.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm Not I!  It'll be warm this weekend, finally!

I assume the next person looks forward to the weekend


----------



## tweedee

Definetly, I look forward to every weekend

I assume that the next person enjoys traveling from state to state just for the sight seeing


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hmmm if you mean town to town or house to house, Im there!!!  

I assume the next person needs to sit and enjoy us here after a long days work?


----------



## tweedee

Always

I assume that the next person can't wait until 6' of snow falls in their frontyard


----------



## middie

oh no... i can wait... my whole life for that even.
can't stand snow, never have never will.

i assume the next person wants a 75-80 degree
climate all year long ?   (okay maybe just me)


----------



## Barbara L

I'd be ok with that as long as we could have a few brisk days!


I assume the next person has watched the weather reports a little more than usual the last few weeks.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Now that I think of it I have been.

I assume the next person 
loves to look at blue sky with just
one or two fluffy clouds?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes, that is actually exactly how the sky looks now. It is a beautiful saturday morning and school holidays have just started so all is good!!

I assume the next person has milk in their coffee.


----------



## pdswife

Does vanilla cream count?

I assume the next person like to have
a cup of tea in the afternoon?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

If theres no beer bring on the tea!!  Oops no its out....

I assume the next person wants to go out and look at the clear night sky and all its wonderful diamonds?


----------



## kadesma

Yes, it's beautiful out tonight, cool and clear..

I assume the next person is content after a wonderful dinner?
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

hmmm...would have been better if it was warm or hot, but you know people on the phone are more important!

I assume the next person doesnt care for wrestling?

(I'm out for the night, have a good one ya all!)


----------



## KAYLINDA

You are right!  Wrestling is not my thing...(unless it's in bed with hubby)!

I assume the next person is tired!


----------



## Maidrite

You know me, I am always content,But dinner never hurts! 










I assume The Next person is having a good evening !


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I am I am......you all make it so good!!  hehe in bed with hubby.....ahhhh!!!!

I assume the next person thinks Im a horses ***


----------



## tweedee

You Bet I am. I've been kicked back all evening watching the food network channel

I assume that the next person enjoys doing arts and crafts in their spare time


----------



## Maidrite

I like High Tech stuff, I am looking for a Telescope and Binoculars as we speak. I still have to go to School and show them how to make a Battery ! 



I assume the next person like science.


----------



## tweedee

No not really but I do like biology. I like looking at things through a microscope

I assume that the next person is a chocoholic


----------



## pdswife

a major chocoholic!

I assume the next person will be up
in the morning before I am?


----------



## Barbara L

Are you kidding?!!!  This is the 3rd or 4th night this week I am getting to bed after 3:30 (but at least this isn't a school night and I can sleep in, instead of getting up at 6:30).  I will definitely be sleeping nice and late.  Of course, I have a ton of things to do, so I can't sleep the day away!

I assume the next person will read this while I am in dreamland!  Goodnight!

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Well I see you still around on the board...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I assume the next person is planning on going to do a little shopping Saturday afternoon...


----------



## mrsmac

I did do some this afternoon yes!

I assume the next person has eaten chocolate today.


----------



## urmaniac13

eeeeheeeheeeh, I had a few piece of milka, a special limited version we picked up when we were in South Tirol... white chocolate with wild berry filling... (took some will power not to eat the whole thing!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I assume the next person is going to watch a nice film, eather at home or at cinema 2nite...


----------



## mrsmac

DH is watching the football (Rugby league) Final and screaming at the TV!

I assume the next person does not enjoy watching Rugby League!


----------



## urmaniac13

um, I would have to be honest and say you are correct... I never understood the game... but I must give some credit for the players, they don't wear any protection gears like the American football players and yet do almost the same thing!!

I assume the next person looks forward to the football world cup 2006


----------



## tancowgirl2000

erm...um....no not really...Im sorry to say but I dont follow it.....

I assume the next person has big plans for their Saturday?


----------



## urmaniac13

No not really, Cristiano had to go out early to baby sit his kids, I was going to accompany him but I slept in too late, he just left letting me sleep... so I just spend all day loafing around in fornt of the pc... not that I mind it too much!! 

I assume that the next person is just much of an pc addict as I am...


----------



## pdswife

Yes, I'm afraid so.

Online games
or chat programs?


----------



## urmaniac13

Online games... I could play the mah jong solitaire for hours on end...

Chatting on messengers or over the telephone?


----------



## pdswife

Messengers!  I hate talking on the phone.

Yahoo messenger
or aol?


----------



## urmaniac13

Me too Trish!!  I only use my cellular for sms!!
Yahoo!, (also MSN!) if all of your buddies are offline and you are bored, I will chat with ya!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Google search or Yahoo search?


----------



## pdswife

I'd love to chat anytime.

Google!   It has a great image finder.

Tulips or roses?


----------



## urmaniac13

I like just about any flowers... but I have a soft spot particularly for red red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (roses)!!

Sunflowers of Van Gogh, or Waterlilies of Monet?


----------



## pdswife

I've always like Van Gogh.


Cats
or dogs??


----------



## kadesma

dogs


biscuits and gravy or biscuits and honey?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I always have Biscuits with Barbara(HONEY) !















STRAWBERRIES & WHIPPED CREAM OR
BLUEBERRIES & WHIPPED CREAM  WITH YOUR WAFFLES ?


----------



## mrsmac

Stawberries with whipped cream (I just got out of bed and that made me hungry Maidrite! Unfortunately DH and I are starting our diet today!)

Low fat yoghurt or full fat yoghurt?


----------



## tweedee

low-fat

regular corn flakes or sugar frosted corn flakes?


----------



## kadesma

reg. corn flakes


cocoa puffs or peanut butter capt'n crunch?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

I think this is the "assume" game...hehehe...so I'll change it:

I assume the next person likes the beatles!


----------



## kadesma

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> I think this is the "assume" game...hehehe...so I'll change it:
> 
> I assume the next person likes the beatles!


Ahhh geez, see what happens when you have a senior moment    Yes Like the Beatles...

I assume the next person is more awake and alert than kadesma?  

kadesma


----------



## middie

no sorry i'm not .

i assume the next person
is enjoying the weekend ?


----------



## mrsmac

Having a great weekend just went to a BBQ at my brothers. Now DH is watching another Rugby league final and the kids are busy so the cat and I are spending quality time on the computer.

I assume the next person also has a cat.


----------



## Maidrite

How many do you want ? 







I assume I am not the only one that noticed We messed up on this page ?


----------



## mrsmac

You assume right!

I assume it isn't sunday night now for the next person.


----------



## Barbara L

You are right!  It is 4:24 Sunday morning.  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!  Where's my bed?!  I've got to go find it now!  I have to be up in 4 hours!


I assume the next person is looking forward to a nice stress-free day!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Yes cause we are on holidays!!!
I assume Maidrite is going to bed now?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I guess we'll never know what happened to him....maybe ET finally got home?

I assume the next person cant wait for their Sunday supper>?


----------



## Barbara L

I'm eating it right now.   


I assume the next person would love a nice big guacamole burger right about now.

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

Hmmm! I must be in a closet somewhere because I've never heard of sunh a thing.  

I assume that the next person would like to take a trip to the Bahamas


----------



## KAYLINDA

Not especially....I'm a weirdo who doesn't like to travel.

I assume the next person would love someone else to cook dinner for them tonight!


----------



## mrsmac

Definitely!!!

I assume the next person is listening to rain on their roof like I am?


----------



## mudbug

I'm not, mrsmac, but that is one of my favorite sounds.

I assume the next person is scanning the TV guide to figure out what new show to watch tonight.


----------



## tweedee

I probably would except I can't read the too small print so I just flip through the channels

I assume that the next person would like to have a cook-out


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I would btu well....who knows how things will turn out

I assume the next person is happy?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I am always happy unless I am not!

I assume the next person has a secret stash of money hidden away for a rainy day.


----------



## pdswife

What ever you do.. DON'T tell my hubby!!! It's a secret.


I assume that the next person has a wish list to spend that "rainy day" money on?


----------



## Barbara L

I have the wish list, but not the rainy day money!


I assume the next person is savoring the last few hours of the weekend before beginning another work week.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Kind of.. I didn't do the dishes and refuse to do them until tomorrow morning.

I assume that the next person wishes someone would bring them a nice slice
of apple pie for a snack?


----------



## Barbara L

That would be wonderful!


I assume the next person is drooling because they don't have the stuff to make an apple pie right now either!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

You would be correct in assuming that Barbara.  I only have one tiny apple.

I assume the next person would gladly go to the bakery for me if they 
lived near by?


----------



## tweedee

sounds good but i[m too full from supper

i assume that the next person would right now like to have an ice cold glass of fresh lemon aid


----------



## pdswife

That does sound good.

I assume the next person would love a hug right now?


----------



## tweedee

i love hugs and will take one anytime

i assume that the next person is thinking about going to bed


----------



## pdswife

I start thinking about going to bed as soon as I get out of bed in the morning. 

I assume the next person 
loves their nice comfy bed?


----------



## wasabi

OH YEA! My king sized bed is all I think about all day. Soooo comfy.

I assume the next person is ready for beddy-bye?


----------



## pdswife

Getting closer but, it's still only 7:48 a little early

I assume the next person will watch or listen to the news
before bed?


----------



## kadesma

mayby, depends if the eyelids stay up or not 

I assume the next person has a nice full tummy?

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

still too full for that apple pie

i assume that the next person is waiting for their prince charming to show up at the door and sweep them off their feet


----------



## middie

i sure am.

i assume the next person is fed up 
with everything at work ?


----------



## Bangbang

Thats why I quit working and retired.

I assume the next person loves mexican food.


----------



## SierraCook

You got it, bang!!

I assume the next person likes berries?


----------



## KAYLINDA

oh yes!

I assume the next person hates winter.


----------



## SierraCook

Yes, I hate the snow.  Give me sun and warmth anytime.  

I assume the next person likes to eat oatmeal.


----------



## mrsmac

Yes with milk and brown sugar.
I assume the next person has a dog.


----------



## Maidrite

We sure do have a dog, that likes to eat ants.... Maybe he is really a Ant Eater ! 





I assume the next person needs a Hug !


----------



## mrsmac

I love hugs although Erin does keep me well supplied. Have you checked the dog for spikes?Maybe in confusion you have adopted an ant eater although our dog chews pavers!! 
I assume the next person likes roast leg of lamb?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

GACK!!!  no no no!  Ick!!!  Sorry, I had lamb once and NEVER again!

I assume the next person is wondering when all the "weird" weather will stop


----------



## pdswife

I do wonder about that.

I assume the next person is glad that the sun came up again this morning?

( hey, Tannis I bet I could make you a lamb dinner that had you begging for more.)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Im glad the sun came up but the dang wind can go away!!!

_I assume that you couldn't!_  Oh and are we gonna use your lawn mowers?


----------



## Maidrite

If we can get them up there.  







I assume someone is about ready to beam up !


----------



## mrsmac

Its 7:40am so I am about to beam up into my day. We are taking the kids bowling and then going to the motorcycle shop for DH!

I assume the next person does not have a half finished motorcycle in their garage?


----------



## wasabi

No, but my cousin has a half finished bike in his bedroom.(true).

I assume the next person likes trendy clothes.


----------



## mrsmac

I think my trendiness level is in proportion to my 1) Budget 2) weight!!!

I assume the next person is at work now.


----------



## tweedee

OK! I'm at home but I have 2 little babies to take care of and 1 big baby, so does that count?

I assume that the next person is just getting off work and can't wait to get in here with all us wonderful people.


----------



## mrsmac

I think staying at home with babies is the hardest work, I go to work for a rest!!!

I am on holidays now so no work for 2 weeks, also its 8:15 am!!

I assume the next person has a daughter.


----------



## pdswife

I don't.. boo-hoo.

I assume the next person has a pet that makes 
them smile?


----------



## mrsmac

My cat is helping me type as we speak!! I love all my pets.

I assume the next person is not wearing pyjamas at the moment like I am!!


----------



## pdswife

no.. I'm not but I'd like to be.

I assume the next person has laundry waiting to be done?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes,have you been in my laundry spying????

I assume the next person hates ironing as much as I do?


----------



## tweedee

I hate ironing with a passion.  I'll bet that the guy that invented wash and wear or perm press was thinking especially about tweedee when he came up with that idea.


----------



## kadesma

I detest ironing
I assume the next person likes to play the slots now and then?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

once or twice a year but only when I'm winning!! lol

I assume the next person would love to take a mini-vacation this 
weekend?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes please that would be Great! 







I assume the next person will cheer up from Discuss Cooking Today, Right ?


----------



## pdswife

It makes me smile many times every day!

I assume that the next person likes Maidrites bright pretty postings?


----------



## urmaniac13

No I don't like them.... I luuuuv them to pieces!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I assume that the next person agrees that Maidrite cheers up the entire DC scene...


----------



## tweedee

indeed i agree, i agree. maidrite, i like your new avatar. very handsome, grrrrrr   

i assume that the next person also thinks that maidrite is handsome


----------



## kadesma

_ sure do _

_I assume the next person is smiling at the new day before them...?_

_kadesma_


----------



## tweedee

You bet I am   

I assume that the next person is gonna be pretty busy today


----------



## kadesma

yes darn it 


I assume the next person has NOT given supper a thought yet?


kadesma


----------



## middie

i am... it's a beatiful fall morning here. i already went for a ride through the park this morning after dropping billy off at school to enjoy it even more.

i assume the next person should be cleaning their house too ?

 assume the next person has NOT given supper a thought yet

actually i have... meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and green beans


----------



## tweedee

Yep! I probably should be doing something around the house besides sitting in front of this computer but typing is more fun then dusting.

No I hadn't given supper a thought. supper doesn't usually come to mind until sometime after lunch.   

But the meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans that you are fixing sound great to me so "When can I come pick it all up"?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmm that sounds so good Middie...I havent had meatloaf in a long long time!!!

Nope, I aint cleaning this place again, just packing OUR stuff...lol

I assume the next person wishes it wasnt soon to be cold


----------



## tweedee

OOPS!


          I assume that the next person is not planning to do anything at all today


----------



## tweedee

Well since i'm getting tired of the heat i think i'm ready for some cooler weather


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nothing like riding on each other today!! hehe

Liek I said I dont want to do anything around here, but I need to figure out how the heck Im moving!

I assume the next person will be genious enough to tell me  how...lol


----------



## tweedee

Get you about 4 kids with lot's of energy and let them do all the moving for you and then afterwards take them out for ice cream.   

I assume that the next person  is just now getting out of bed.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nope been up for a while!  Can I replace thoughs kids with men and still get away with the ice cream?

I assume the next person is enjoying them selves and the beautiful day


----------



## pdswife

so far so good. We're on our way to Starbucks for a meeting and then off to costco to fight the crowds...spend some money and taste free samples of what ever they are handing out today. It's good way to eat lunch. lol!

I assume the next person
is hoping it doesn't rain before they
get the grass mowed?


----------



## crewsk

Nope, I'm wishing it would rain. The grass is brown here. 


I assume the next person is really suppsed to be doing something other than chatting on here. (I know I am! )


----------



## pdswife

Paul keeps telling we have to go.... So I guess I should be going. lol


I assume the next person 
will get some kind of house work done today?


----------



## tweedee

Does fixing lunch for hubby and grandsons count?, cooking is work and i did it in the house.


----------



## middie

i might vacuum. eventually lol

i assume the next person has kids
they have to pick up from school ?


----------



## tweedee

Opps! I can't believe i'm doing this opps thing for the second time today. Can i blabe it on the sunshine coming in the window?.

Anyway....

       I assume that the next person is thinking about going fishing


----------



## tweedee

I have 1 grandson that is in pre-school but the bus does the to and from thing

I assume that the next person has a letter to write to a good friend


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I do have a letter to write to a very specail friend, but sadly it's going to have to wait till I move.....

Assume the next person has had an excellent lunch


----------



## crewsk

If a can of mini ravioli with meatballs counts as an excellent lunch then I did. 


I assume the next person is going to be helping their kids with homework shortly.


----------



## Maidrite

No But its my own Fault ! 







I assume the next person is having a cow ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I certainly don't think so...wait let me check...um...nope not yet anyways!

I assume someone already knew that though


----------



## middie

yes to crewsk and to maidrite. these kids are learning fractions !!!!
i don't know fractions !!!!!! how in the blue heck am i supposed to
help him ?????

i assume the next person wants to go back to bed ???? (i know i do)


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Man was I way out on that one!!!  im certain we'll be doing Math when he get home....

bed?  um...I would but really if i did i would feel worse when i got up!

I assume the next person is wondering what on earth to have for din din tonight?


----------



## kadesma

No for once ..tonight we are going OUT!!!! and to my favorite place...yippeee

I assume the next person would love the restaurant we are going to...Italian, just like Mom's and the setting is in an old old brick bank redone with stone floors warm fireplace crisp white talble linens..The food is outstanding!
kadesma


----------



## middie

oooh i'll go !!!!!!!!!!!

i assume the next person is having dessert after dinner ?


----------



## kadesma

You got that right...Gellato  OR Panna Cotta See ya there Mids 

I assume the next person has had a pretty good day so far?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Its 7:30 am but its been great so far, no one else is up so I have had time on DC and it has made me smile as usual. Love it here!

I assume the next person is addicted to DC too.


----------



## kadesma

me addicted to DC Nahhhh   you bet I am 

I assume the next person has supper going?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. we're having eggs.. so I won't start till we're ready to eat.

I assume the next person Gets mad at hotmail as much as I do??


----------



## tancowgirl2000

not so much, every so often, I think its more UNuser friendly than yahoo though

I assume the next person had a good supper and is now ready to cuddle up on the couch for the night


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. it's not dinner time yet.  But the cuddling does sound nice.


I assume the next person will watch the Gilmore Girls tonight?


----------



## Barbara L

No, but my daughter probably is!


I assume the next person likes relish and onions on his/her hot dogs.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Pickles and onions are great!

I assume the next person would like their hotdog
cooked over a campfire more than they'd like to eat it
after it was boiled?


----------



## Barbara L

You've got that right!


I assume that when the next person couldn't get away from the house, he/she made toasted marshmallows over the flame on a gas stove?  

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Been there done that!

I assume the next person shops at Walmart.


----------



## mrsmac

Does K-Mart count? We don't have walmart.

I assume the next person has been to the shops today.


----------



## middie

do grocery stores count ? 
if so then yes.

i assume it's getting a little
chilly out by the next person's
house ? dropping to the 40's here
BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Barbara L

It is almost an hour after midnight and it is still 67 degrees.  I would love for it to cool off!


I assume the next person enjoys a nice hot cup of cocoa on a crisp fall day.

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I do my love, May I have some now ?  








I assume everyone knows Barbara babies me from time to time ?


----------



## pdswife

yes.. we know.  

I assume the next person likes to be taken care
of once in awhile?


----------



## mrsmac

I love it but since my mum died it doesn't really happen any more, when I came out of hospital 2 weeks ago it was back to cooking, cleaning etc straight away (boo hoo)

I assume the next person really loves their mum.


----------



## JessBoBess

I love her so much.

I assume the next person doesn't eat red meat.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

oh no!!  I live on red meat!  mmm it;s the best!

I assume the next person would rather eat veggies to red meat?


----------



## pdswife

Can't I have both??  Steak with a side of mushrooms??


I assume the next person loves to eat mushrooms??


----------



## crewsk

In any way, shape, or form!


I assume the next person likes cheese.


----------



## pdswife

Cheese please.  I really like the soft kinds.  Brie is the best, yummmmy!!!


Cheese sandwich.. grilled or unmelted?


----------



## Bangbang

grilled

I assume that the next person has never had chitlins.


----------



## urmaniac13

Grilled!!  but eh, ahem, Trish you are confusing us again!!  This is the *I ASSUME* thread!!

I assume Trish has drunk a little too much


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I assume she's looking over her shoulder wondering why in heck Paul was playing the game for her!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

(Trish sniffs the air, wrinkles her nose and wonder, "is someone gossipping about me"??)

 I assume Trish is very proud of Paul and his new employment....


----------



## tancowgirl2000

OH!!!  I believe you are right!

I assume anyone would be proud of their **clears throat** significant other when something happy happens to them!


----------



## mrsmac

Yes you are right.

I assume the next person has something old at the back of their fridge which should have been thrown out ages ago!!


----------



## kadesma

How'd you know that Mrsmac?  

I assume everyone is geared up to watch LOST???


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

I don't watch it but my brother loves it, I don't think its back here yet anyway.

I assume the next person is tired.


----------



## kadesma

Boy, you got me pegged today  I'm beat..

I assume the next person is just begginning to relax after a long hard day?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Mmm well I am ready for an afternoon nap! Its 12:50 here.
I assume the next person hates anchovies.


----------



## pdswife

Not my favorite but.. I don't hate them.

I assume the next person will excuse me
 for the rest of the night.  It's bed time.

sleep well and dream sweet everyone!


----------



## KAYLINDA

You're Excused!  May I go to the bathroom now?

I assume the next person is too tired to get up off their chair to go to bed!


----------



## Maidrite

You have that right !









I assume the next person has a Little Helper Named Erin ?


----------



## urmaniac13

No this is a little angel Licia






...  






Okay... I assume the next person is also chatting with a mate on a messenger at the same time...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

not this morning

I assume the next person was frustrated with LOST last night!


----------



## Maidrite

We were but after hearing you all say it was mostly rerun we aren't we saw the last 20 minutes ! I hope they don't keep that up ! Hurley reminds me of me but he has lots more money ! I am better Looking don't you think ! LOL



I assume the next person will give it a few more chances ?


----------



## kadesma

yep I'll watch...


I assume the next person is thinking about tomorrow being FRIDAY!!! YIPPEEEE 


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Ya Boy Bring it on !











I assume the next person Just missed me here !


----------



## SierraCook

Affirmative, maidrite!!

I assume the next person likes to sleep in.


----------



## Piccolina

Dead right, I'm a night owl and mornings are not my best time 

I assume the next person likes their salad dressing on the side?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

YEP!!!  I like to do it myself!!!

I assume Im going to miss you all ....and I assume that your enjoying your Friday!


----------



## Piccolina

> I assume Im going to miss you all ....and I assume that your enjoying your Friday!


Where are you going? We'll sure miss you!  My Friday is going great for a pleasant change!

I assume that the next person is planning on going to see a movie this weekend?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

If I could find time!!  Im moving this weekend.....

I assume the next person may watch that movie for me?


----------



## pdswife

Sorry Tanis... we're booked for the weekend.
Friday is the cooking show, Saturday is the big Greek festival
and Sunday is Salmon days...  I would if I could.

I assume the next person would like to have someone
cook dinner for them tonight?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

wouldnt that be nice!!!!  Maybe, someone should ORDER me supper!

I assume someone should send Tanis some China food?


----------



## mrsmac

I would love to Tanis but it may be a bit yukky by the time it gets from here to Canada.

I assume the next person has a chinese restaurant within 10 minutes drive of their house?


----------



## Maidrite

Yes Jin Jin and they are really good too, Though they don't speak but a few English words they sure know how to Cook ! 


I assume you would like to try some? I think we are going there tonight What are you Having ?


----------



## kadesma

mexican..OUT ahhh

I assume oters are cooking in tonight?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

It's true  I usually make a "fancy" meal on either Friday or Sunday, and this week it was on Friday.


I assume that the next person's favourite season is fall?


----------



## mrsmac

Well, autumn is my second favourite anyway.

I assume the next person will not be having chinese for dinner tonight.


----------



## Piccolina

> Well, autumn is my second favourite anyway.


 What's your first fav, mrsmac?

You assume right, I'm thinking of going with homemade Indian tonight.

I assume that the next person doesn't live in a state/province/county/country/etc that touches the ocean or sea?


----------



## mrsmac

I do actually, every state in Australia touches the sea, even the Northern Territory does too. What home made indian are you making?? My favourite season is actually winter cause I look better in lots of clothes lol!


I assume the next person tans easily.


----------



## Piccolina

> My favourite season is actually winter cause I look better in lots of clothes lol!


 A kindred spirit! I love the heat of spring and summer, but prefer how I look in the fall and winter!!! 

I've been jonesing for tandoori chicken, basmati rice and a cool relish that I make with cuccumber, mint and corriander all week...Now that it's Saturday I think I'll have the time to whip it up (with store bought naans and mango chutney).



> I do actually


 Me too, well I mean I live on the sea in Ireland... I can "sea it" from my kitchen window. 

I assume that the next person is afraid of heights?


----------



## mrsmac

Oh yes I hate heights.
(where in Ireland do you live?? I love Irish authors I read everything I can get by Maeve Binchy, Sheila O Flanagan and a few other Irish writers)


I assume the next person knows what "jonesing" means.


----------



## kadesma

No I don't, but I'd like to 

I assume there is grocery shopping to be done today for the next person...

kadesma


----------



## jkath

Great assumption! I'm thinking about buying goodies to make AllenMI's Garlic Chicken Skewers with Chipotle Mayonnaise that he just posted.

I have it in my mind that the next person is already contemplating their Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## Maidrite

No but close, I was thinking what I might have for my next meal ! 






I assume the next person is thinking Sherbert ?


----------



## kadesma

close sorbet  

I assume the next person is relaxing after lunch?


kadesma


----------



## jkath

I wish! Actually I'm considering putting a revolving door in my home for all the people that keep coming to see the house! Whew!!!

I think the next person would love a glass of iced tea.


----------



## mrsmac

Make it iced coffee and I'll take it!

I assume the next person had toast for breakfast today.


----------



## kadesma

I did, with black cherry jam too 


I assume the next person likes black cherry jam with chunks of cherries in it?

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

I've never had it....

I assume the next person is ready for dinner to be served?


----------



## mrsmac

No at 3pm that would look a little over eager!!!

I assume the next person is not enjoying a longweekend like we are in NSW.


----------



## KAYLINDA

No....oh well...

I assume the next person will take a nap this afternoon?


----------



## mrsmac

I am trying to resist it but its very tempting!

I assume the next person loves their bed too??


----------



## pdswife

Our bed is my favorite place in the world.  lol

I assume that the next person should be in bed soon?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes OK I will have an afternoon nap since you insist!!!!!

I assume the next person wishes that they had free phone calls to anywhere in the world.


----------



## jkath

absolutely! I'd give you a call, mrsmac! And Alix too! And Kyles! And Brooksy! And Wasabi! (I only get free calls within the continental US)

I think the next person would love to sit and read the paper with a cup of coffee this morning instead of doing household chores.


----------



## Maidrite

Close I went to be with our Father This Morning !  

I assume the next person liked the Jersey Girl Movie?


----------



## Barbara L

The way you phrased that made it sound like you died!  Yes, I did like Jersey Girl.


I assume the next person is planning on seeing both of the Pirates of the Caribbean sequels they are making now.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Oh yes orlando Bloom and Johnny Depp all in one movie YUM!!!

Edward Scissorhands or Whats eating Gilbert Grape??


----------



## Piccolina

Whats eating Gilbert Grape (though neither of them are on my fav list )

I assume that the next person has an aquarium at home?


----------



## crewsk

Nope, I'd like one though.


I assume the next person has a cat.


----------



## luvs

cats, yep.

i assume the next person has scotch tape in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Piccolina

Absolutely, I write a lot of letters that go overseas and I never trust the flimsy glue that comes on envelopes so I tape them shut too!

I assume that the next person prefers taking bathes to showers?


----------



## crewsk

Yes, had a nice long hot bath this morning.


I assume the next person likes bubble baths.


----------



## luvs

i love bubble baths.

i assume the next person has a keyboard.


----------



## crewsk

as in computer or piano? I have both (of course I have one for the computer or I wouldn't be able to type this )

I assume the next person is musically talented.


----------



## luvs

i don't have any musical instruments. 'cept for a piano at my other house.

i assume the next person will open the fridge at some point today.


----------



## Maidrite

Yep just in time for a Cappuccino Delight, Trust me they are anything other than a DELIGHT..........  But I want to give you all a new and slimmer MAIDRITE >>> 






I assume the next person will join me for one of these Delights ?


----------



## mrsmac

Definitely since yesterday my dad told me I looked like i had put on weight (and I was feeling proud cause I'd actually lost some!)

I assume the next person has a nicer father?


----------



## kadesma

Had a pretty nice one  

I assume the next person, had a busy day?

kadesma


----------



## luvs

i slept and hung out here and snacked and not much else. shame on me. 

i assume that you have waterspots on your sink.


----------



## kadesma

you peeking luvs 

I ssume the next person,did washing today?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Does asking Jessica to bring in the washing thats been on the line for 3 days count???????? 

I assume the next person has a full freezer.


----------



## crewsk

I have 2 full freezers that really need to be cleaned out.


I assum the next person had a really good breakfast.


----------



## mrsmac

Yes MIL made bacon and eggs (pretty good way to start a Tuesday)

I assume the next person likes watching Survivor?


----------



## Piccolina

No, sorry I really am not a reality TV fan in the least, and I don't think I've ever seen a full episode of survivor - lol!

I assume that the next person has already began their Christmas shopping?


----------



## crewsk

No, I'm a procrastinator & wait until the last minute.


I assume the next person has started planning their Thanksgiving menu.


----------



## Piccolina

LOL, yep back in July sometime...they don't have Thanksgiving in Ireland, but I'm celebrating the Canadian one nevertheless this October! Nothing like the 1st pumpkin pie of the year!


I assume that the next person never keeps their New Year's resolutions? (Who amongst us really does - lol )


----------



## crewsk

I normally don't but I kept mine for this year. It was to quit smoking & I have.


I assume the next person will go to a great New Years Eve party.


----------



## Piccolina

> I normally don't but I kept mine for this year. It was to quit smoking & I have


That is sooooo awesome Crews, WAY TO GO!!! 

Hmmmm, not sure about the New Year's party, that will remain to be seen! I know that as of now I don't have plans...


I assume that the next person likes 80's music


----------



## kadesma

yes

I assume the next person likes jeans and sweaters for a quick run into town?


kadesma


----------



## crewsk

That's what I live in during the winter kadesma! 



I assume the next person is getting ready to cook supper.


----------



## kadesma

yep, polenta is in the oven 

I assume the next persons kitchen is a beehive of activity?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

> I assume the next persons kitchen is a beehive of activity?


LOL, only when I'm cooking lots of dishes at the same time as I'm running the washer and doing the ironing...It's just DH and I, so the beehive is pretty calm 


I assume that the next person still enjoys colouring in colouring books


----------



## kadesma

sure do keeps me busy with the grandkids

I assume the next person is ready to put supper on the table?

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

No, lol - here it is almost 2am, I should really get some zzz's  Might be time for a midnight snack on the computer desk though 

I assume that the next person keeps fresh cut flowers in their house almost all the time (or 24/7)?


----------



## kadesma

most of the time 

I assume the next person prefers daylight savings time over standard time?

kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Yea I am ok with that ! 



I assume the next person is in a mild climate  ?


----------



## Piccolina

Well, on the one hand it's milder than say the Yukon (mind you they get lovely summers there), but not quite as wonderfully mild as Brazil...What does perpetual rain classify as on the mild scale? 


I assume that the next person still uses a VCR?


----------



## kadesma

yep, how else do we get to watch barney and elmo 


I assume the next person gets to watch some adult programs during the day? Ehhh I mean like a cooking show!!!


kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

yep, love watching cooking shows during the day on my days off...

Next person loves cheese cake...

DragonflyD


----------



## kadesma

you bet,emmm


I assume the next person had a great dinner?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Having it now...it's raining out and we're eating Ham and Beans and cornbread.

I assume the next person likes cabbage in their stew!


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I do, Theres no Meat Like Cabbage !  





I assume the next person is thinking maidrite is "NUTS" ?


----------



## mrsmac

I always think that James!!!!!!!!

I assume you know that you are very entertaining though?

I assume the next person also finds maidrite entertaining and or nuts?


----------



## luvs

i find him to be our good buddy maidrite.

i assume the next person has potatoes in thier house.


----------



## Piccolina

I do! Love my spuds 

I assume that the next person has two or more sets of salt & pepper shakers?


----------



## kadesma

yes I do


I assume the next person uses the good china and silver often?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I don't mind using the China however we use Cheap China mostly and I can't take the Silver taste Yuck !  



I assume the next person likes Plastic knives, forks, and Spoons ?


----------



## kadesma

sure nothing better for an outside party with lots of people...

I assume the next person is racking their brain for dinner ideas??? Ahemmmmm
kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Yes, even though its only 9:15am I have been trying to think of what to have so i can get some meat out of the freezer.

I assume the next person has dinner under control now?


----------



## jkath

Yes, I do - making baked ziti  (and it's 4:38 pm here right now)

I think the next person has at least 2 packages of unopened pasta in their cupboard.


----------



## kadesma

Yes I do

I assume the next person is ready to eat and then play on DC  

kadesma


----------



## luvs

you're right, i'm about to get a piece of cheese in a little while.

i assume the next person doesn't like when telemarketers wake them up


----------



## kadesma

I don't like them period!!!!


Iassume the next person is more polite to sales calls at home than I am 

kadesma


----------



## crewsk

Nope, before TC & Savannah could really talk, I would hand the phone to them when ever a telemarketer called. 


I assume the next person is starting to get ready for bed.


----------



## kadesma

If thinking about it counts 

I assume the next person, likes all the great recipes to be found right here on DC?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

I have to agree ! 











I assume the next person is about to Post here !


----------



## pdswife

How'd you know that??

I assume the next person is
trying to read my mind?


----------



## Maidrite

Its not Try, it is doing !  












I assume you are going to post again ?


----------



## kadesma

you got that right, 


I assume someone out there is glad it friday?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

Totally! (Who isn't?)

I assume that the next person is going to go for a walk in a park tonight?


----------



## crewsk

Heck no! It's too cold & it's raining. Oh yeah, & it's dark out there. 


I assume the next person is ready to relax for the evening.


----------



## kadesma

you got that one right  I just folded up my tent when the boys left at 4...These guys are little whirlwinds 


I assume there is a TV show to watch this evening?


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Yes!! For some reason Survivor is on tonight instead of its usual Friday night.

I assume the next person has a DVD player.


----------



## Piccolina

No, well sort of...our computer can play DVD's but we don't have a seperate player 

I assume the next person has a two car garage?


----------



## kadesma

Three, but one side is full of junk, thanks kids 

I assume the next person is going to run errands saturday?


kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

Oh yes tons of errands.....

I assume the  next person gets to sleep in on Sunday..

DragonflyD


----------



## crewsk

Nope, I have to be up early for church.



I assume the next person has their Saturday all planned out.


----------



## kadesma

yep. thought it was going to be a me day, but nope, mom has hair app. then need to make cookies with a certain little boy who called and asked..Can't say no...  SOOOO


I assume the next person gets up early on sunday?


kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yep...but not too bad...we don't open until 11 A.M.

I assume the next person reads the paper while having their coffee.


----------



## Piccolina

I don't drink coffee, but if it counts I like to read and eat or drink at the same time - a habit I'm sure I picked up from my dear Granny 
*
I assume the next person has already done some canning (or the like) this month?*


----------



## Maidrite

Good Idea but alas I haven't yet!


I assume the next person is having a Cup of Joe right now and about to Post ?


----------



## luvs

i'm caffeine free. i'll probably have some gingerale instead.

i asssume the next person reads cookbooks.


----------



## kadesma

Like novels 



I assume the next person, has had breakfast by now?


kadesma


----------



## cara

definitely.... already had supper.. ;o)

I assume the next person likes watching the moon?


----------



## luvs

sure do. especially when the clouds are passing by it.

i assume the next person decorates for halloween.


----------



## cara

not only helloween.. i bit more atumn-like....

I assume the next person doesn`t know Robbie Williams?


----------



## kadesma

Can't say I do



I assume the next person has been fully sated at the groaning board tonight 


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

cara said:
			
		

> not only helloween.. i bit more atumn-like....
> 
> I assume the next person doesn`t know Robbie Williams?



I love Robbie Williams!!!!!!


----------



## cara

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I love Robbie Williams!!!!!!


 
so do I  
just bought two CDs, the Live at Knebworth and Greatest Hits... He seems to be known everywhere around the world, except the US... heard an interview where he said, it's the only country he can go out without beeing chased by paparazzi.... he enjoys it..


----------



## mrsmac

Greatest hits is brilliant, I listen to it all the time in the car. One of the dance groups at school danced to Let Me Entertain You this year and it was great the kids loved the song.
I think a lot of people who are famous in the UK, Europe and Australia are unheard of in the US.


----------



## cara

I had him live around here in 2003 on his tour... the extra build open arena was abour 1km away from here.. we hoped to listen to him from the balcony, but wind was bad, so we went there and enjoyed the concert ( more than 60.000 inside) from the outside.... IT WAS SOOOOO GREAT!!! 

btw: I think, we did a bit of thread transforming...


----------



## mrsmac

I think we went off on a Robbie Williams fanclub thread!!!

I assume the next person owns a CD player?


----------



## Maidrite

You would be Right !










I assume the next person is eating Breakfast ?


----------



## luvs

i'm thinking about what i want to have right now.

i assume the next person has yawned today.


----------



## Piccolina

It's true 

I assume that the next person is a hockey fan?


----------



## jkath

rats, I'm not!

However, I think the next person would love a day at Disneyland!


----------



## Piccolina

Yes, I think you're right! Never been, but the older I get the more interesting it seems (lol!)...Mind you I'd love to go when the park is closed, could you imagine no line-ups? 

I assume that next person plays tennis?


----------



## pdswife

No way.  I can't stand having balls fly in my direction.  Silly but true.


I assume the next person likes to "stop and smell the flowers"?


----------



## mrsmac

I need to do that more often though, life seems so rushed doesn't it?

I assume the next person is very busy too.


----------



## luvs

some days i'm so busy and rushed it's ridiculous, but then others i don't have much to do at all.

i assume the next person needs a grocery of some sort.


----------



## Piccolina

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i assume the next person needs a grocery of some sort.


 (LOL, I think I could say this even if I lived in a grocery store ) But the one staple I've just ran out of is honey, so that's a must get! (Cool assumption, luvs )

I assume that the next person has a pet cat?


----------



## pdswife

We have the best most perfect cat in the world.

I assume that the next person would like to
have a nice cuppa tea and a brownie for a snack?


----------



## Piccolina

Yummy, great snack combo. I would definatley love that! Something really dark and chocolatey, with a herbal tea 

What's your cat's name? They are sooo special! I'm a grown woman but I can't help but still call cats meow-meows, something my native Italian DH picked up and now does too (he gets very creative English help from me, lol )

*I assume that the next person had a tree fort/tree house as a child?*


----------



## pdswife

Our cats name is Lily Lily Queen of cats.  She was born on Easter sunday 12 years ago.. so we named her after the Easter Lily.   She's the most important member of the family!  
When she was younger she used to steal our other cats kittens so that she could mother them.  It was so cute.  She's always bringing us "gifts".  Mice and rats and bats and snakes and bunnies, chipmonks, birds..any thing she can get her little paws on.  She likes tomato and split pea soup but won't touch bacon! Feta cheese makes her happy but it's the only kind she likes.  She likes milk but only if it's left over from cereal and she won't drink water out of her bowl... it has to be in a mud puddle or in a plant dish. She's a little weird but we Love her to pieces!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Our cats name is Lily Lily Queen of cats. She was born on Easter sunday 12 years ago.. so we named her after the Easter Lily. She's the most important member of the family!
> When she was younger she used to steal our other cats kittens so that she could mother them. It was so cute. She's always bringing us "gifts". Mice and rats and bats and snakes and bunnies, chipmonks, birds..any thing she can get her little paws on. She likes tomato and split pea soup but won't touch bacon! Feta cheese makes her happy but it's the only kind she likes. She likes milk but only if it's left over from cereal and she won't drink water out of her bowl... it has to be in a mud puddle or in a plant dish. She's a little weird but we Love her to pieces!


That is sooooo precious! what a sweet name too  As a child we had one cat that liked odd people foods too, she'd nibble on black licorice and nacho cheese corn chips amongst others.


----------



## Barbara L

I love cats!!!  Thanks for telling us about them.

I assume the next person is not watching a tear-jerker movie like I am.

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

correct! Watching the "Rome" miniseries on HBO

I think the next person has little ones that are very dear to their heart.


----------



## mamabear

Nope! my 'little ones' are 20 and 25!!!

I assume the next person is a chocoholic!


----------



## tweedee

Nope.............No chocolate here. Sorry

I assume that the next person likes raspberry jam on buttered toast


----------



## mrsmac

Yes although i prefer it on scones.

I assume the next person has at least one indoor plant.


----------



## mamabear

At least!!! lol! I have probably about 10!!!


I presume the next person doesn't like coffee


----------



## Piccolina

It's a bit funny actually, I do quite like coffee (I was never a daily drinker though), but I'm not able to drink it any more due to medical reasons. But I still bake with it for DH and others, so occasionally I get a whift of that delicious java scent 

I assume that the next person drinks their coffee black?


----------



## mamabear

nope, I like it with Splenda and half and half


I assume the next person likes cats


----------



## Piccolina

Yes, I love cats and dogs - how can you not love fuzzy creatures (as I call them)! I joke that it's probably better we aren't $$$ or I'd have started an animal sanctuary in our backyard (safe there too, as we don't have a backyard )

*I assume that the next person saves bread crumbs to feed to the birds?*


----------



## mamabear

no, I don't, but my mother used to! 



I assume the next person has an SUV


----------



## KAYLINDA

No SUV here....(no kids either)  lol

I assume the next person drives an old car just like me..


----------



## kadesma

no fairly new acura

I assume the next person enjoys playing games?


kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

love playing games...

I assume the next person loves fuzzy slippers and a warm fire...

DragonflyD


----------



## mrsmac

Mmmm yes especially today its spring but today got cold again and its rained since early this morning.

I assume the next person likes marshmallow in their hot chocolate.


----------



## Piccolina

Absolutely! (If were're going all out, a little whip cream and cocoa power too!)

I assume that the next person brings their lunch to work with them?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes, the school canteen is only open 3 days a week and theres nothing that really excites me in it anyway.

I assume the next person has their own coffee mug at work.


----------



## kadesma

sure do


I assume the next person is ready for tomorrow?

kadesma


----------



## luvs

big day for me tomorrow; i have my outfit picked out but am not prepared for the day fully.

i assume the next person tosses out much of thier junk mail.


----------



## tweedee

I don't toss out much of my junk mail I toll out all of my junk mail.

I assume that the next person enjoys listening to music


----------



## Maidrite

But of course I do !!! 








I assume the Next person is having supper ?


----------



## kadesma

yes we are or yes we did  


I assume the next person is ready to relax and have some fun after a long day?

kadesma


----------



## DragonflyD

yes set down and snuggle with my hubby and have some fun

I assume the next person will put their fit up and relax awhile tonight

DragonflyD


----------



## DragonflyD

oopps feet

DragonflyD


----------



## kadesma

already up and resting 

I assume the next person has had supper and is now dreading the clean up ahead? 

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

Clean up is all done....

I assume the next person has pretty polished nails?


----------



## luvs

pretty glittery red ones!

i assume the next person has a desk.


----------



## Maidrite

Of COURSE I DO>>>>>>. 



I assume the next person knows, I know they are about to post, and wonders if I really know ?


----------



## Piccolina

Naturally, Maidrite 

I assume that the next person is going out of town for the weekend?


----------



## pdswife

Nope.. but next friday we leave for MEXICO!!!  Fun in the sun!


I assume the next person would like to find a $100.00 today??


----------



## kadesma

that would have been nice, but no such luck 

I assume the next person will console me if I have to serve on a jury come monday when I have to call back?


kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

kadesma said:
			
		

> that would have been nice, but no such luck
> 
> I assume the next person will console me if I have to serve on a jury come monday when I have to call back?
> 
> 
> kadesma


 
Kadesma Just Remember the Words "FRY'EM",Go around the Room saying that! The Little Boys with The White Jackets may Come To visit You, but you won't have Jury Duty !  
Of Course I will! 

I Assume No ONe Will Follow This Advise !


----------



## KAYLINDA

My skillet was already sizzlin' Maidrite!

I assume the next person would love to have a soft serve ice cream cone.


----------



## luvs

brrrr, where's my sweater? too chilly for an ice cream cone right now.

i assume the next person has a favorite season.


----------



## Cyberchef

I really do love all of the seasons, but the Autumn is my favorite right now!

I assume the next person likes marshmallows in their hot chocolate?


----------



## pdswife

Sure do!  Yummmmers!

Sit by the fireplace on a nice comfy couch
or... sit by a camp fire in the woods?


----------



## mrsmac

Couch, I'm too much of an indoors person!! (We don't have woods here either)

Roast marshmallows on a fire or hotdogs?


----------



## pdswife

Marshmellows!  Lots of them!  Smores please.

(no woods... can you camp on the beach?)

Vacation time... take a cruise and enjoy the boat 
or fly and enjoy all your time on a tropical island?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Either!

I assume a few posters above got confused on which game this was!  lol

I assume the next person will assume?


----------



## pdswife

oh no... did I mess up again??   

I assume the next person had a good breakfast already today?


----------



## luvs

graham crackers, cream cheese and cranberry ginger pop. does that count?

ii assume the next person has errands to run.


----------



## pdswife

I did luvs but I just got home.

I assume the next person has at least one
bill to pay today?


----------



## cara

hmm... there are two to pay...

i assume, the next person had a hard night yesterday?


----------



## Maidrite

Yep now if I can figure out if I need to rob Peter to pay Paul !  

To Cara No I had a good night last night !






I assume I am not the only one in this dilemma ?


----------



## pdswife

I'm sure you're not alone.


I assume that the next person would like a nice
hug right about now?


----------



## terri2337

I could always use a nice hug!  

I assume the next person wears socks to bed at night!


----------



## pdswife

Only when I have to sleep alone.  Paul is so warm blooded that socks would just be to hot most of the time.

I assume the next person is already thinking about 
the work week ahead?


----------



## kadesma

yes darn it 

I assume the next person has been watching Lost?


kadesma


----------



## Piccolina

No, I'll admit it to my DC friends, I don't have a TV - though I've heard of "Lost" I'm quite lost as to what it's about 

I assume that the next person has a bird bath in their yard?


----------



## kadesma

sure do   bird feeders too

I assume the next person enjoys yard work?

kadesma


----------



## KAYLINDA

I haven't been outside to do yard work in 5 1/2 years....but I loved doing it before I had this restaurant!

I assume the next person loves to eat steak.


----------



## luvs

don't you know it!

i assume the next person would choose a ribeye over round steak.


----------



## DragonflyD

had ribeye for dinner tonight.

I assume the next person watched football today.

DragonflyD


----------



## Piccolina

DragonflyD said:
			
		

> had ribeye for dinner tonight.
> 
> I assume the next person watched football today.
> 
> DragonflyD


Nope, but I watched 2 movies  

I assume that the next person likes European football (soccer) more than American football?


----------



## kadesma

welllll no, but,  I could try 

I assume the next person is ready for monday? 
kadesma


----------



## terri2337

I am ready for Monday because I don't have to work.

I assume the next person will go for a romantic walk under the stars tonight.


----------



## kadesma

you're right, but it was this afternoon 


I assume the next person is ready to put their feet up and relax?

kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Most definitely although i really should get dinner on first.

I assume the next person has already started their Christmas shopping?


----------



## Maidrite

Are you kidding , I am a man, we wait till the 24th at 9:00 pm to shop or get it at the 7 to 11 gas station on the morning of the 25th !


----------



## mrsmac

We have often had to hold off present giving on Christmas day while my brother finished wrapping his!! He has also been known to be delivering his cards on Boxing Day!


----------



## luvs

i assume that on the holiday morning, the next family gets up too early, opens presents, tries to be cheerful as one can be when bleary-eyed, yawning, and sleep-deficient, because not only is the family together, but there are presents involved!


----------



## mrsmac

You guessed right!!! 
I assume the next person has a real christmas tree each year.


----------



## Piccolina

Not always, when I was single and living alone (and without a car) I had a great little fake one, but I really do prefer the real deal! The smell of pine is so sensationally amazing!

I assume that the next person still likes making snow angels?


----------



## luvs

i was so thrilled to see the first snow last winter that i squealed and dropped myself into the snow to make a snow angel.

i assume the next person hasn't been sled-riding in awhile but would love to go.


----------



## pdswife

You'd be right Luvs.   I haven't been on a sled since David was a small child.  I'd love to go up into the moutains and try it again.   The road in front of our house is pretty steep.  You should see how darn fast the kids slide down it.  

I assume the next person would rather see snow in the mountains than in their driveway??


----------



## cara

as I don´t have Mountains around here and no driveway to take care of, I don`t mind.... ;o)

I assume the next person prefers to stay inside with a cup of tea when outside the cold northeast wind drizzles snow against the window?


----------



## luvs

i like to go outside and watch the snow. 

i assume the next person needs sunglasses just as much on a snowy day as on a very sunny day since the snow is so bright.


----------



## cara

absolutely right ;o)

I assume the next persons doesn't like to scratch a frosty windshield?


----------



## kadesma

true


I assume the next person likes a  snack in the afternoon?


kadesma


----------



## cara

I always like snacks 

I assume the next person can't speak german...?


----------



## kadesma

no I can't 

I assume the next person has been to Disneyland?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

i can speak German and i've been to disneyworld but not disneyland.

i assume the next person has a favorite show.


----------



## kadesma

she does


I assume the next person, has had a lovely day?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

a so-so day. you know how it goes.

i assume the next person knows how it goes?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yes...since mine was just so-so too!

I assume the next person would love to have a 20 foot tall xmas tree....and the living room to put it in!


----------



## mrsmac

I would just like to own my own living room instead of renting someone elses.

I assume the next person has a mortgage.


----------



## cara

no... I Haven`t....

I suppose the next person does always have a clean and tidy kitchen?


----------



## pdswife

Clean and tidy.. nope.  sorry to disappoint.  lol


I assume the next person would like to spend a few hours at the bookstore
today looking through all the new cookbooks?


----------



## cara

not only cookbooks, all the books ;o)

I think the next persons wants to relax on the sofa with a good book or some great music?


----------



## pdswife

That's what I've been doing all week.  I guess one more day couldn't hurt.  lol!

I assume the next person is enjoying watching the leaves turn to pretty colors?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes although we don't have a lot of trees that do it. When I taught in the Northern territory I tried to explain autumn to my class because they had never seen it living in the tropics.

I assume the next person loves seeing all the blossom trees flower in Spring.


----------



## pdswife

Yes!  Apple and cherry are very pretty!!!!


I assume the next person
likes an apple now and then?


----------



## wasabi

I prefer an Apple to a pc.  

I assume the next person rides the bus everyday.


----------



## tweedee

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Nope. No bus around here. If a person around here doesn't have their own transpertation they either walk, ride a bicycle or get a ride from a friend;

I assune that the next person has to peddle their way to work in the morning.


----------



## Maidrite

Not right now but getting close ! 


I assume everyone Loves The CUBS   !!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I assume everyone Loves The CUBS   !!!!!!!


 *I luv bear cubs, does that count??? *

I assume that the next person has bought a seasons pass to a ski hil for this coming winter?


----------



## pdswife

Not I but my son will be buying one soon.


I assume the next person is afraid of coming down the hill toooo fast and breaking lots of bones so they don't ski?


----------



## cara

I don't ski because here are no hills to speak of..... I would like to learn, but the alpes are soooo far away... ;o))

I assume, the next person loves a good red whine with the pasta?


----------



## Maidrite

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> *I luv bear cubs, does that count??? *
> 
> I assume that the next person has bought a seasons pass to a ski hil for this coming winter?


 

Sure it does, but I was Thinking THE CHICAGO CUBS !!!!!!!


WHEN DO WE START EATING I AM STARVED ?  

I assume the next person likes auto racing !


----------



## pdswife

sorry no.. it's too loud.

I assume the next person likes the drive home
because it gives them a few minutes when no one is 
asking them to do anything?


----------



## mrsmac

Since Erin goes to my school she is always in the car with me chattering when we drive home from school/work.At least it only takes 3 minutes or so.

I assume the next person doesn't work where their children are??


----------



## kadesma

no, the kids are on their own now, I'm just  keeper of the grandkids I assume the next person likes at least a half hour of QUIET after a hard days work?


kadesma


----------



## luvs

i don't have any children as of yet but am very much thinking about becoming an expectant Mommy soon!

i assume the next person loves holding little babies.

kads, i posted after you and just saw yours-
i don't work, but i love peace and quiet.


----------



## kadesma

Thats okay luvs I've been known to do the same thing  

And yes I adore holding little babies

I assume the next person likes to play pat a cake and ring around the rosie with toddlers?

kadesma


----------



## tweedee

Old fashioned picnics just about anywhere are always a lot of fun.   

I assume that the next person likes water slides.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I do, I love the water !






I assume the next person has a Hot Cup of Joe ?


----------



## tweedee

Nope...........No Joe but will hot apple cider do?

I assume that the next person likes to sing in the shower


----------



## Barbara L

Yes I do, no one makes fun of my singing there!   


I assume the next person has a nice singing voice.

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Yes I do, no one makes fun of my singing there!
> 
> 
> I assume the next person has a nice singing voice.
> 
> Barbara


 Hmmm, sadly I don't think so (let me go ask my bar of soap in the shower and see what it has to say ). I enjoyed singing in choirs as a kid, but I wouldn't be up for a Grammy any time soon 

*I assume that the next person loves to bbq?*


----------



## cara

yes, I do... ;o)

I assume the next person likes a good beer   with the bbq?


----------



## mrsmac

I only drink beer in a shandy, which is beer and lemonade!

I assume the next person did not have a BBQ last night like we did?


----------



## cara

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I only drink beer in a shandy, which is beer and lemonade!


 
thats funny, the same thing I have here in front of me, but here in Germany we call it "Radler"  

no, I had no bbq for at least a month now....

I assume the next person would die for kebap? I definetely would...


----------



## mrsmac

Is that like our kebab which is meat and salad things rolled in  lebanese bread?? Enjoy your shandy btw, its only 7:30am here so I won't join you!!

I assume the next person loves to read in bed.


----------



## cara

yes, it is that kind of kebap... over here in germany it's 11.38pm now...

I like reading in bed, but it must be a good book...

I assume the next person likes romatic movies?


----------



## mrsmac

Yes but only if they have a happy ending.

I assume the next person wants to see Pride and predjudice.


----------



## Maidrite

Yea we will be seeing it !  


I assume the next person lives Down Under ?


----------



## mrsmac

YAY!!!! Yes!!!! Good guess.

I asume the next person wishes they lived downunder.


----------



## cara

I don't know... I would like to visit, but living there??

I assmue the next person would like to come to Germany and buy some black forrest clocks?


----------



## luvs

i would just love to come to Germany! if i didn't live here, that's where i'd choose to live. 

i assume the next person will clean this weekend.


----------



## kadesma

who me  well yes I had to, it was getting hard to find our way through the toys 


I assume the next person is enjoying a saturday afternoon nap?


kadesma


----------



## cara

well, due to the time zones I will go to bed to have a calm night... half eleven at night over here... ;o)

But I would have liked to have a afternoon nap, but had no time...


I assume the next person likes a strong espresso after lunch?


----------



## kadesma

Yes I do


I assume the next person is a sometimes tea drinker?

kadesma


----------



## cara

especially on cold winter afternoons....

I assume the next person would love some cookies with the tea?


----------



## luvs

i don't drink tea and don't have cookies very often, but the combination sounds nice.

i assume the next person would like a nice margarita.


----------



## mrsmac

No alcohol at the moment for medical reasons but maybe in a years time.

I assume the next person is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Piccolina

mrsmac said:
			
		

> No alcohol at the moment for medical reasons but maybe in a years time.I assume the next person is enjoying their weekend.


 I don't do alcohol either for medical reasons, I even skip it in recipes...don't feel bad, you're not alone on that one 

Weekend's going okay, watched a couple of funny movies, made yummy gnocchi for dinner...

I assume that the next person has made their Christmas card list already?


----------



## mrsmac

No I'm not that organised! i can't believe how the shops are full of Christmas stuff already and have been since the start of October.

I assume the next person know what they want for Christmas.


----------



## cara

no idea.... don`t even know where to spend it... with my family or husband`s family... or will we depart for christmas? Him visiting his Mum and me with my family?

I assume, the next person already knows what to have for christmas dinner?


----------



## jkath

yep. But that's because MIL makes the same thing every year!

I think the next person would like a cup of mulled cider right now.


----------



## cara

sounds great, but I have my tea with me....

I assume the next person spent to much time at the computer today?


----------



## Maidrite

I sure did last night, But I got up and went to Church this morning so everythings back in Balance ! 



I assume the next person is having a "Maidrite" Bowl of Chili now too !


----------



## shayadave

Never heard of it, but instead am having a nice day off.

I bet that the next person need's to take a shower.


----------



## mrsmac

Just got out of the shower actually!

I assume the next person is not going off to work now like I am! I hate Mondays!


----------



## luvs

haven't had a job yet so i don't work.

i assume the next person likes vending machines when they need a snack?


----------



## Piccolina

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i assume the next person likes vending machines when they need a snack?


LOL, I like some of the food in many vending machines, but I usually stay far, far away from overly processed foods and things in neon colours (Nerds, nacho cheese chips, etc) and try to make my own snakcs or opt for healthier ones (being only human, _try_ is the key word there )

I assume that the next person bites into the middle of a Tootsie Pop before they have actually licked their way to the centre?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nope...that would kill my teeth!

I assume the next person is looking forward to all the treats NOT handed out on Halloween!


----------



## Piccolina

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I assume the next person is looking forward to all the treats NOT handed out on Halloween!


LOL, you got me there! 

I assume that the next person is hosting a Halloween party this year?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

mmmm I would like to but since Ill JUST be in my new place, Ill have to crash someone elses....

I assume the next person likes to dress up?


----------



## Piccolina

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I assume the next person likes to dress up?


Totally! I've never missed a year! (I'm a bit on the short side so I joke that if I wore a mask perhaps I could still get away with trick-or-treating )

I assume that the next person is going to make either caramel or candy apples (or both) very soon?


----------



## Maidrite

Sounds Good To me, I just might ! 







I assume the next person doesn't want to post now, because they are not sure if I really know that they ARE ABOUT TO POST NOW ?


----------



## wasabi

*If I post now, how would you know if I wanted to post later. And would you read my post?*  

I assume the next person had a good nights sleep.


----------



## luvs

i don't sleep too well.

i assume the next person likes pink floyd.


----------



## Maidrite

Yes I do, Have you ever heard of Blue Oyster Cult ?  


I assume everyone has heard of BTO ?


----------



## middie

yeah i know bto (bauchman (s/p) turner overdrive)

"ain't seen nothin yet"

i assume the next person saw the drew carey episode where they were dancing to that song ?


----------



## KAYLINDA

I don't think so...

I assume the next person like to play chess!


----------



## Barbara L

I'm not good at it, but I do enjoy it.


I assume the next person enjoys Scrabble as much as I do!

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

i love scrabble!

i assume the next person has a few favorite words.


----------



## wasabi

Yep, my favorite few words are "You won the lottery".  

I assume the next person will have ice cream tonight.


----------



## Piccolina

> Yep, my favorite few words are "You won the lottery".


Why wasabi I didn't know that we had the same favourite words  But in all seriousness I think my favourite words are "I love you"  (Such a romantic, I know...)

Hmmm, no ice cream planned at this end for tonight. I want to make Cara's recipe for Nutella muffins (posted in the never-ending nutella thread ) but don't know what one of the ingredients called "quark" is. 

*I assume that the next person had, or is going to have soup for lunch today?*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

um....no...I really dont care for ANY soup.....I know Im weird.....

I assume the next person just sits there rolling his eyes at me....


----------



## Piccolina

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> um....no...I really dont care for ANY soup.....I know Im weird.....


Not sure about weird, but definately not alone...My DH won't touch soup at all (I've even offered to eat any food he wants me to if he'll eat a spoonful of one of my soups, and he still won't budge on his soup stance! ), and I've just learnt a few days ago that one of my best friends doesn't like soup either! I find non-soup likers very interesting, what is it about soup that repulses you guys 
*
LOL, no I wouldn't roll my eyes at you, at myself sometimes but not at you 

I assume that the next person has a favourite Sesame Street character? *


----------



## urmaniac13

Ciao piccolinaaa!  Quark is a German/Tirolian specialty, a kind of soft, fresh smooth curd cheese.  You can substitute it with cream cheese, though flavour will be slightly different.  Is there Aldi around your neighbourhood? (Aldi could be found quite often in England & Holland, so maybe, just maybe also in Ireland..) It is a very nice supermarket originated from Germany, they carry some specialties from Germany, and the prices are usually very good... if there is one try it there hopefully you may able to find some quark...
There is a recipe for homemade quark, something I would love to try when I get a chance... I had a freshly made one before and it is sooooo good!!  (you could chop some herbs into it.... you can pile that on fresh baguette or similar bread and could keep on eating until everything is gone!! )
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14449&page=1&pp=10

She also listed another wonderful recipe using quark... just for this making quark would be very much worthwhile...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14534


----------



## urmaniac13

Oh, I have to keep the game going!!

(my fav Sesame St. Character is Grover!)
I assume the next person was wondering
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what the h... I was doing here blabbering about quark in this thread?


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ciao piccolinaaa! Quark is a German/Tirolian specialty, a kind of soft, fresh smooth curd cheese. You can substitute it with cream cheese, though flavour will be slightly different. Is there Aldi around your neighbourhood? (Aldi could be found quite often in England & Holland, so maybe, just maybe also in Ireland..) It is a very nice supermarket originated from Germany, they carry some specialties from Germany, and the prices are usually very good... if there is one try it there hopefully you may able to find some quark...
> There is a recipe for homemade quark, something I would love to try when I get a chance... I had a freshly made one before and it is sooooo good!! (you could chop some herbs into it.... you can pile that on fresh baguette or similar bread and could keep on eating until everything is gone!! )
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14449&page=1&pp=10
> 
> She also listed another wonderful recipe using quark... just for this making quark would be very much worthwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14534



Thanks Licia, you are such a big help!  We do not have Aldi stores in Ireland, and the shops in my little town are how shall we say, not all that exotic! But I can easily get cream cheese (phew!) Now you've peaked my interest in quark...I've made butter, buttermilk and yogurt from scratch before, perhaps I will have a go with making quark too! 

Do you think that Boursin cheese could be used in place of quark too?

*I wasn't wondering why you were talking about quark, it was very helpful to me 

I assume that the next person loves carrots?
*


----------



## tancowgirl2000

fresh out of the garden carrots!!!

(the soup thing...its like drinking water with floaties in it and I HATE floaties!!!  Cream based I can sort a handle...)

I assume the next person got a good harvest out of their beloved garden?


----------



## cara

sorry, we have no garden.... but my mother-in-law just gave us a basket of tomatoes.... I don`t know what to do with that lot...  

I´m sorry for that quark thing, but I remembered reading something here on the board about it, so I didn`t care....

okay.... I assume the next person is not afraid of the Birds flu.. do you have this endless disscussion about that, too??


----------



## Maidrite

Yes it gets talked about. I hope and Pray it will not get to bad !







I assume the next person wants a pie of Banana Creme Pie !


----------



## kadesma

I sure do  

I assume the next person is about ready to sit down to supper?
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

No, I ate late but not this late.   

I assume the next person panicked today when he/she realized Christmas is only 2 months away from today!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I assume the next person panicked today when he/she realized Christmas is only 2 months away from today!


No, I gave a big smile and actually bought my Christmas cards today - went out for masking tape and wound up buying cards too  (got to get them out nice and early from Europe if they are to reach NA before the 25th of December) 

I assume that the next person enjoys singing Christmas carols?


----------



## luvs

yep!

i assume the next person likes to see the smile on someone's face as they open thier presents.


----------



## Barbara L

That is my favorite part!  (I didn't panic either, but I did get excited!)


I assume the next person has plans for Thanksgiving.

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

We are working...and hopefully will feed a lot of families!

I assume the next person is already looking forward to family or friends that day?


----------



## tancowgirl2000

You talked of Christmas Barbara....I didnt KNOW that till my son asked me when my b-day was and his dad told him in exactly one month...man!!! Two months till xmas....where does the time go?

I assume the next person would like that holiday to be put on hold fer a bit yet too.....


----------

